# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2014



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2014 às 01:32)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Dez 2014 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento o céu encontra-se com alguns cirrus e cumulus, mas à algumas horas atrás apareceram outra vez nuvens lenticulares.

Hoje de manhã antes de sair de casa, calhei de ir à janela e deparei-me com este lindo nascer do sol:





IMG_20141201_073009 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141201_073014 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141201_073021 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141201_073030 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141201_073257 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141201_073355 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141201_073406 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141201_123431 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Paula (1 Dez 2014 às 14:57)

Boas.
Dia algo ventoso.


Cenário esta manhã:


----------



## jcboliveira (1 Dez 2014 às 19:56)

Com as sugestões recebidas:
- Coloquei o histórico de todos os dias da semana em descritivo com máximas, mínimas e médias. Basta ir à página Semana e clicar no botão descritivo. As tabelas são preenchidas entre as 00:00 e as 23:59 +- 5 min (claro que agora só têm a segunda-feira até à hora do post e só amanhã a informação estará com as 24h de hoje)

- Coloquei no almanaque a localização da estação em formato graus, minutos, segundos, GPX e KML.


----------



## Névoa (1 Dez 2014 às 20:16)

jcboliveira disse:


> Com as sugestões recebidas:
> - Coloquei o histórico de todos os dias da semana em descritivo com máximas, mínimas e médias. Basta ir à página Semana e clicar no botão descritivo. As tabelas são preenchidas entre as 00:00 e as 23:59 +- 5 min (claro que agora só têm a segunda-feira até à hora do post e só amanhã a informação estará com as 24h de hoje)
> 
> - Coloquei no almanaque a localização da estação em formato graus, minutos, segundos, GPX e KML.



Está demais!!! E isso é mesmo tão bom que me sinto assim motivada a continuar um pequeno e despretensioso estudo comparativo com as estações do Porto e Grande Porto, ou seja, ipma e isep, com máximas, mínimas, etc. Assim com estes dados fica muito mais fácil, quem me dera que o ipma fizesse o mesmo  

Obrigada!!!


----------



## jcboliveira (1 Dez 2014 às 20:27)

Ótimo.
Se alguém quiser o software é só mandar um PM está a correr num raspberry.


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2014 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *7.3 ºc *

Neste momento 7.6 ºc .

Já se nota o arrefecimento que se deverá acentuar nos próximos dias


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2014 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Cerca de 10º por Matosinhos, com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 09:25)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Cerca de 10º por Matosinhos, com algumas nuvens altas.


Aqui em cima está sol. Qual a melhor estação junto ao viso?


----------



## jcboliveira (2 Dez 2014 às 10:57)

Penso que arranjei uma coisa mais simpática.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/wxraindetail.php?year=2014
ainda tem que ser trabalhada.


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 11:14)

O ISEP fica junto a quê? Tou no regimento de transmissões aqui no viso, perto de matosinhos. (Ainda não conheço isto muito bem)


----------



## Névoa (2 Dez 2014 às 12:17)

Sentry, perto do Viso está a estação de S. Gens, na circunvalação do lado da Senhora da Hora. O site e a estação do isep são excelentes já agora 

off-topic: desculpem agora estou em panic mode, a gatinha teve um ligeiro ataque de asma, mas já está bem, eu é que estou muito nervosa. Já agora, é por isso que me preocupo tanto com a meteorologia e com o tempo que vai fazer, não é por mim, é por ela.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

boas!
Dia fresco , por aqui estão 11,7ºC máxima até ao momento .
A minima foi fria 5,4ºC (8:09h).

Minimas interessantes aqui perto: 
>Estarreja IAVEIROE3:  4,3ºC
>Palhaça - Aveiro IPORTUGA88: 3,7ºC


----------



## Sentry (2 Dez 2014 às 21:07)

Aqui no Porto começou a ficar nublado de tarde, com uns cirrus vindos de E


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Dez 2014 às 23:57)

Temperatura estável , atuais 10,4ºC / 78%HR
Vento a aumentar intensidade,  rajada 27,4km/h de NNE


----------



## cookie (3 Dez 2014 às 05:15)

não terá sido por causa de alguma bolinha de pelo?


Névoa disse:


> Sentry, perto do Viso está a estação de S. Gens, na circunvalação do lado da Senhora da Hora. O site e a estação do isep são excelentes já agora
> 
> off-topic: desculpem agora estou em panic mode, a gatinha teve um ligeiro ataque de asma, mas já está bem, eu é que estou muito nervosa. Já agora, é por isso que me preocupo tanto com a meteorologia e com o tempo que vai fazer, não é por mim, é por ela.


----------



## cookie (3 Dez 2014 às 05:21)

por VC ontem às 7:30 tínhamos 11graus e sol.


----------



## Névoa (3 Dez 2014 às 10:23)

cookie disse:


> não terá sido por causa de alguma bolinha de pelo?


Não, ela foi diagnosticada com asma há vários anos e recebe tratamento adequado, assim como inalações. Às vezes tambėm tem que se dar outra medicaçāo, como aconteceu ontem, e agora ela já está muito melhor. A asma pode ser mantida sob controlo, e assim ela é uma gatinha normal a maior parte do tempo.
Eu tenho um cuidado enorme com ela, e verificar as condições climatéricas todos os dias faz parte disso, para poder criar um ambiente agradável em casa, nem quente nem frio.
A asma é provocada por uma condição ambiental que só ilustra como está poluído o mundo em que vivemos, infelizmente :/

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2014 às 12:50)

Névoa disse:


> Não, ela foi diagnosticada com asma há vários anos e recebe tratamento adequado, assim como inalações. Às vezes tambėm tem que se dar outra medicaçāo, como aconteceu ontem, e agora ela já está muito melhor. A asma pode ser mantida sob controlo, e assim ela é uma gatinha normal a maior parte do tempo.
> Eu tenho um cuidado enorme com ela, e verificar as condições climatéricas todos os dias faz parte disso, para poder criar um ambiente agradável em casa, nem quente nem frio.
> A asma é provocada por uma condição ambiental que só ilustra como está poluído o mundo em que vivemos, infelizmente :/
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic.



off-topic: experimenta trocar a areia por outro tipo. Há uma areia que é feita de argila que praticamente não faz pó. Por aqui nunca mais houve asmas.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2014 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

De manhã acho que se viu um fallstreak hole, mas não tenho a certeza pois não dava para ver bem e estava a andar de carro.
Vê-se agora nuvens iridescentes por baixo do sol.
Mais logo ponho fotos.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Aqui ficam as fotos:

O que me pareceu um fallstreak hole.




Fallstreak Hole by guimeixen, on Flickr

Só reparei nas nuvens iridescentes quando estava a chegar a casa e na porta de entrada é que se conseguia ver pois a olhar diretamente para o sol não dava para ver nada.
As fotos foram tiradas com o telemóvel virado para o vidro e é por isso que a qualidade não é muito boa.




Nuvem Iridescente by guimeixen, on Flickr




Nuvem Iridescente 2 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Névoa (4 Dez 2014 às 02:12)

Estive agora a ver com mais calma o site do isep, e queria dizer que para além de completo e excelente a nível de informação também está belíssimo. O desenho dos medidores está algo.

Se alguém aqui ainda não conhece o site de meteorologia do isep, o link é:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html

A não perder!


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2014 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

mínima de *5.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 6.3 ºc ,céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2014 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Estão 7,3º em Matosinhos, sem vento.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Se o meu termómetro estiver certo a mínima na minha varanda foi de 4,9°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2014 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

O dia apresenta-se com céu pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de SE.
A noite foi fria mas o dia promete ser agradável, com o sol a brilhar  as temperaturas deverão subir até aos 15ºC.
Os próximos dias deverão apresentar-se com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, pelo que veremos as noites mais frias, com alguma geada, com mínimas a rondar os 0ºC em muitos dos locais do nosso litoral, e os dias soalheiros, com temperaturas entre os 12 e os 15ºC de máxima.

*Tmín: 3,3ºC

Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## james (4 Dez 2014 às 12:23)

Bom dia , 

Céu limpo e algum vento .

Tatual : 13 graus
Tmin :   3 graus


----------



## cookie (4 Dez 2014 às 15:30)

As 8:30 VC, junto ao mar, marcava 8,9graus. Céu limpo que ainda se mantém. À hora de almoço levantou-se vento.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2014 às 17:48)

Boas,

a mínima ainda desceu aos *5.6 ºc* às 07:33 h.

Máxima de *12.8ºc.*

Neste momento já abaixo dos 10ºc com 9.9 ºc actuais, na rua um vento fresco de Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Dez 2014 às 18:45)

Boas !
Por aqui os extremos foram : temp max 12.8 °C (14:24H) // temp min 5.9 °C (6:50H)
Atuais 9,8ºC com 79%hr e vento de NNW
Céu limpo 
---------------
Em Francelos os extremos foram:  temp max: 14.5 °C // temp min: 8 °C


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Boa tarde,

Bastante frio durante todo o dia. Fosse a que hora fosse, desde o início da manhã até agora, a sensação foi sempre a de frio entranhado até aos ossos. Uma maravilha portanto!


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Está fresquinho lá fora, sigo com 8.6 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Dez 2014 às 21:26)

A arrefecer bem ! 
Vou com 8,5ºC vento entretanto rodou para NNE/NE


----------



## Sentry (4 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Porra qe aqui no viso tem estado frio! lol 
Aparentemente a estação mais perto http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IPORTOPO6


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Dez 2014 às 22:01)

Por aqui 7,9ºC


----------



## guimeixen (4 Dez 2014 às 22:11)

Boa noite,

Neste momento 5,8°C.


----------



## Paula (4 Dez 2014 às 22:29)

Boa noite.
Neste momento, 7.8ºC.  
Um gelo lá fora!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2014 às 22:35)

Acabei de chegar a casa depois de um passeio natalício pelos Aliados; que frio que está na rua!


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2014 às 06:53)

Bom dia 

mínima de *2.4 ºc* 

Neste momento nevoeiro fechado e 2.6 ºc

Há formação de geada leve em algumas superfícies, nomeadamente junto à relva 

Vento nulo.

Bom "tombo" que as temperaturas mínimas levaram.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Dez 2014 às 07:02)

Boas!!
Minima de *1.9 °C*
Atuais *2.3ºC */ 97%hr / Vento NE/ENE
Muito Nevoeiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Dez 2014 às 07:07)

Estações no WU:
> Vila Nova, Gondomar IPORTOGO4 : Minima 1,8ºC
> PORTO J.Tavares CT1BDS-Ham Radio : minima 1,9ºC


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2014 às 08:07)

Continua o nevoeiro, neste momento 2.8 ºc e sopra uma aragem gelada de Leste


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2014 às 08:09)

Snifa disse:


> Continua o nevoeiro, neste momento 2.8 ºc e sopra uma aragem gelada de Leste



Bom dia. Por Matosinhos e Porto Ocidental sem nevoeiro, com 5,2º, vento muitos fraco.


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2014 às 08:44)

Hoje já está mais composto 
Na estação oficial Braga-Merelim às 7h estavam 0.2ºC, talvez tenha ido momentaneamente a negativo.
Nas amadoras da região a mínima variou entre os 1.4 e os 2.8ºC


----------



## Bracaro (5 Dez 2014 às 09:12)

Curiosamente o IPMA previa uma mínima para Braga de 3º, ou seja, falhou por três graus. Até em minha casa, que fica praticamente no centro da cidade, a mínima foi de 2,1º.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2014 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Por cá o dia começou com sol, que se mantêm, com alguns bancos de nevoeiro pela região e muita neblina.
A geada também apareceu e os carros acumularam uma camada de gelo interessante (houve bastante humidade durante a noite que ao final da madrugada estava toda acumulada e congelada, um bocado difícil de tirar.
Frio, bastante frio...Porque ainda não estamos habituados a ele custa mais. Daqui por uns dias estas temperaturas fazem lembrar a primavera. 
O vento é nulo.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC

Tatual: 4,9ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2014 às 10:07)

Bracaro disse:


> Curiosamente o IPMA previa uma mínima para Braga de 3º, ou seja, falhou por três graus. Até em minha casa, que fica praticamente no centro da cidade, a mínima foi de 2,1º.



Os teus 2ºC são capazes de ser mais representativos da cidade mesmo do que os 0ºC de Merelim, que é uma estação numa zona mais baixa e rural, 65 msnm, e com as inversões nota-se a diferença.

Localização:
http://binged.it/1rWbbeB
https://goo.gl/maps/fSZOf

De qualquer forma, é tudo relativo, nunca há uma estação que seja representativa de tudo, sobretudo tendo desníveis e ainda mais numa cidade como Braga, com partes densamente urbanizadas e outras mais rurais.
BTW, ali mesmo junto ao Cávado, 25 msnm, também daria para fazer umas medições interessantes, apostaria que em madrugadas como hoje desceu abaixo dos -2ºC. De manhã cedo ao amanhecer vê-se muito bem pelo fumo ou nevoeiro as inversões muito marcadas no vale do Cávado.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Dez 2014 às 12:55)

Boa tarde,

A mínima aqui foi de 2,1ºC.

Foto do amanhacer com algum nevoeiro visível.



Amanhacer e nevoeiro by guimeixen, on Flickr

Esta está um bocado desfocada porque foi tirada em andamento. Eu queria tirar uma foto ao nevoeiro e depois reparei que também apanhei raios anticrepusculares.




Nevoeiro e Raios Anticrepusculares by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## mr_miglas (5 Dez 2014 às 12:57)

Mínima de 1,2ºC em Fermentelos, esta noite !!


----------



## Snifa (5 Dez 2014 às 13:09)

Boas,

por aqui, e apesar do sol continua fresco, apenas 10.8 ºc a esta hora, vento de NE e algumas nuvens altas.

À  sombra está bastante desconfortável..


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Dez 2014 às 14:29)

Bastante fresco na rua!
Sigo com 11ºC máxima até agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

Fotos tiradas agora :


----------



## Paula (5 Dez 2014 às 19:16)

Boas!

Por aqui mínima de 3.4ºC! 
A esta hora levo 10.3ºC e um vento gelado que parece que corta. 






(Qualidade do costume porque a foto foi tirada com o telemóvel, ao sair para o trabalho. Eram 9:10h, mais coisa menos coisa, e estavam pouco mais de 6ºC!)


----------



## Paula (5 Dez 2014 às 20:46)

8.8ºC.. a descer devagarinho.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Boas, dia muito frio hoje. De manhã ao chegar ao trabalho havia ainda alguma geada na erva. Vi ainda uma bela nuvem iridescente mas infelizmente já não fui a tempo de a "apanhar".


----------



## meteoamador (5 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

Boas

Ainda não vi geada este ano espero amanha já dê pra ver qualquer coisita, a minima de hoje foi de 4.2ºC .
8.1ºC atuais vai caindo lentamente


----------



## vinc7e (5 Dez 2014 às 23:32)

Vince disse:


> BTW, ali mesmo junto ao Cávado, 25 msnm, também daria para fazer umas medições interessantes, apostaria que em madrugadas como hoje desceu abaixo dos -2ºC. De manhã cedo ao amanhecer vê-se muito bem pelo fumo ou nevoeiro as inversões muito marcadas no vale do Cávado.



Eu, a ~2km do cavado, registei esta noite -0.4°C


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Dez 2014 às 00:25)

Temp atual : 5,6ºC com uma ventania ...
Rajadas de 26km/h  de ENE.
Windchill : *2,1ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Dez 2014 às 03:53)

Que gelo lá fora! 

Segundo o IPMA estavam 2,2ºC e 97% hr às duas da manhã por aqui.

Que bela camada vai estar de manhã cedo.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2014 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

mínima de *3.8 ºc* 

algum vento fraco de madrugada foi estagnando a temperatura não permitindo uma descida maior.

Neste momento uns frios 5.7 ºc  com vento de NNE em geral fraco.


----------



## Bracaro (6 Dez 2014 às 09:12)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 1,8º, mais uma vez inferior à mínima prevista pelo IPMA para Braga.
Ontem o IPMA dava uma mínima de 3º, mas a mínima real foi de -0,7º (dados da estação de Merelim), quase quatro graus de diferença.


----------



## Snifa (6 Dez 2014 às 10:10)

Foto que fiz há poucos minutos, olhando para  NE do Porto, seguramente a mais de 110Km/120km de distância  para os lados do Gerês ( além do zoom ainda  fiz um crop muito apertado)


Os ovnis dos extra terrestres estão a chegar .. 








Por aqui 7.7 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Dez 2014 às 10:45)

boas!
Atuais 8,0ºC vento moderado de NNE
Minima de 2,4ºC condicionada com o vento que esteve sempre presente durante a madrugada...

Eram 2:50h a temperatura era 4,9ºC ,  com aumento velocidade vento , a temperatura subiu para 7,1ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Dez 2014 às 12:44)

Bracaro disse:


> Por aqui a mínima foi de 1,8º, mais uma vez inferior à mínima prevista pelo IPMA para Braga.
> Ontem o IPMA dava uma mínima de 3º, mas a mínima real foi de -0,7º (dados da estação de Merelim), quase quatro graus de diferença.


Isso já foi explicado. O IPMA não vai por a previsão de mínimas para Merelim, como é óbvio. No centro da cidade está sempre um pouco mais ameno.


----------



## Bracaro (6 Dez 2014 às 13:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isso já foi explicado. O IPMA não vai por a previsão de mínimas para Merelim, como é óbvio. No centro da cidade está sempre um pouco mais ameno.



Não sabia desse pormenor, mas penso que o correcto seria que as previsões fossem para a estação onde são recolhidos os dados.
Agora o que pode ser discutível é o facto de a estação meteorológica representativa de Braga estar em Merelim. No centro da cidade também não digo, mas se calhar noutro local da zona urbana entre os 150/200 metros altitude, mais aproximado aos parâmetros da cidade.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Dez 2014 às 19:50)

Boa noite,

Durante a tarde começaram-se a formar várias nuvens lenticulares.
Aqui ficam algumas fotos.
Criei um tópico para não pôr 29 imagens e time lapses aqui.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nuvens-lenticulares-em-braga-6-de-dezembro-de-2014.8010/




7.15h51 by guimeixen, on Flickr



9.16h01 by guimeixen, on Flickr



16.16h32 by guimeixen, on Flickr



23.17h01 by guimeixen, on Flickr



28.16h41 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## CptRena (6 Dez 2014 às 19:52)

Mínima bem fria esta madrugada por aqui.
O sensor na varanda registou 2,2°C de mínima.
Em Dunas de Mira a mínima deve ter baixado abaixo dos -2°C. Amanhã saberemos quanto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Dez 2014 às 21:32)

Continua descer , vou com 8,3ºC com vento de Norte!
Hoje o vento tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade ao contrário de ontem que esteve sempre moderado !


----------



## meteoamador (6 Dez 2014 às 22:33)

Temperatura  estável nos 8.5ºC, a minima por aqui foi alta 5.2ºC culpa do vento.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 23:57)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Durante a tarde começaram-se a formar várias nuvens lenticulares.
> Aqui ficam algumas fotos.
> ...



 fabulosas nuvens, excelentes fotos! O panorama final é excepcional, parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2014 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia passado pelo Gerês onde o frio intenso foi uma constante ao longo de todo o dia. De manhã, algures entre Famalicão e Braga, o termómetro do carro baixou até aos 2ºC.


----------



## CptRena (7 Dez 2014 às 03:28)

Por aqui segue uma noite fria, mas nada comparado a ontem.
8,3°C neste momento na varanda
Embora se sinta mais frio por causa do vento mais intenso.
Em Dunas de Mira este não deixa haver inversão forte e as temperaturas mantém-se relativamente elevadas.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Dez 2014 às 09:39)

StormRic disse:


> fabulosas nuvens, excelentes fotos! O panorama final é excepcional, parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2014 às 10:40)

Bracaro disse:


> Não sabia desse pormenor, mas penso que o correcto seria que as previsões fossem para a estação onde são recolhidos os dados.
> Agora o que pode ser discutível é o facto de a estação meteorológica representativa de Braga estar em Merelim. No centro da cidade também não digo, mas se calhar noutro local da zona urbana entre os 150/200 metros altitude, mais aproximado aos parâmetros da cidade.



A estação original (manual/climatológica) era em Lamaçães, funcionou desde 1929, embora só haja dados desde 1941 (ou 43?).
Aqui há uns anos atrás já estava moribunda, deixou de funcionar em 2007, o ano desse post e respectivas fotos:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/a-estacao-do-im-em-braga.959/
Havia também uma RUEMA na cidade (Fujacal) relativamente recente, não sei o que lhe aconteceu.

Merelim, a funcionar desde 1997 tem um extremo de -6.3ºC no dia Natal de 2001. A original de Lamaçães (1941-2007) tem por coincidência um extremo igual, de -6.3ºC mas no dia 2 Janeiro 1995. Na onda de frio de Março de 2005 teve -5.4ºC
Não sei porque escolheram Merelim para a EMA, talvez disponibilidade do espaço e apoio ao aeródromo.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2014 às 12:39)

Ontem ao cair do dia, de regresso ao Porto, reparei por acaso num espetacular pôr do sol que se abatia sobre a albufeira da Caniçada. Lá consegui parar o carro algures à beira de um precipício para o registar. Já vi muitos mas este estará certamente no top 10 dos mais bonitos que já vi; até porque tinha por lá uma grande lenticular deliciosamente iluminada pela doce luz do sol poente.




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Ocaso na Caniçada, 6-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Foi lindo de se ver, e um grande final para um dia muito bem passado!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Dez 2014 às 13:06)

Bom domingo. 

Por cá o frio sente-se, mais marcado à sombra.
Temos tido geadas fracas nestes últimos 3 a 4 dias.
Ontem a *mínima* foi de *-0,7ºC*.
Hoje tivemos uma *mínima* de *2,3ºC*.
Penso que o factor vento\brisa explica um pouco a diferença.
O céu permanece pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade média e alta quanto mais a norte.
O *vento *sopra agora moderado de NNO, aumentado a sensação de frio (windchill).

*Tatual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 62%*​


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2014 às 13:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Ontem ao cair do dia, de regresso ao Porto, reparei por acaso num espetacular pôr do sol que se abatia sobre a albufeira da Caniçada. Lá consegui parar o carro algures à beira de um precipício para o registar. Já vi muitos mas este estará certamente no top 10 dos mais bonitos que já vi; até porque tinha por lá uma grande lenticular deliciosamente iluminada pela doce luz do sol poente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotografias maravilhosas!!


----------



## Paula (7 Dez 2014 às 18:50)

Boa noite.

9.1ºC de momento e céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:* 5.6 ºc *

Máxima:*12.2 ºc *

Neste momento vai arrefecendo bem com 8.2 ºc, vento de N  8 Km/h, humidade: 77%

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Dez 2014 às 20:34)

Por aqui vou com 8,6ºC , a temperatura não desce muito por causa do vento de NNE com rajadas de 27km/h!!
Pressão máxima: 1032.7 hPa

Rechousa > Minima 5,3ºC  Máxima 12,4ºC
Francelos > Minima 7,5ºC  Máxima 15ºC


----------



## meteoamador (7 Dez 2014 às 21:45)

Boas noites

Sigo com 8.1ºC céu limpo com  lua cheia e sem vento 

Máxima 14.5ºC

Minima 5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (7 Dez 2014 às 22:25)

Boa noite,

Sigo com 6.1ºC.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2014 às 23:40)

Boas, 

A noite segue fria 

6.5 °c actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Dez 2014 às 23:49)

Temp atuais::

Rechousa : 6,8ºC
Francelos : 8,4ºC
Sameiros : 6,2ºC
Gondomar : 5,5ºC Penso que o sensor não tem RS visto que a máxima foi superior a 20ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite.

O dia de domingo foi muito luminoso, aqui e ali com alguma nebulosidade média-alta a tapar discretamente o sol por momentos. O vento não permitiu uma subida da máximas.
A madrugada segue agora com uma atmosfera límpida, com o luar a ser rei, mas mesmo assim é perfeitamente visível uma quantidade de estrelas interessante.

*Tmáx: 12,9ºC

Tatual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 86%
*​Um bom dia Santo


----------



## PauloSR (8 Dez 2014 às 00:35)

Boa noite!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso grande 'gelo' debaixo de um excelente luar... 2ºC de momento


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2014 às 00:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Ontem ao cair do dia, de regresso ao Porto, reparei por acaso num espetacular pôr do sol que se abatia sobre a albufeira da Caniçada. Lá consegui parar o carro algures à beira de um precipício para o registar. Já vi muitos mas este estará certamente no top 10 dos mais bonitos que já vi; até porque tinha por lá uma grande lenticular deliciosamente iluminada pela doce luz do sol poente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que céus fantásticos! Grandes fotos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 00:57)

Queda brutal da temperatura atuais *4,7ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 01:08)

Continua a descer com 4,6ºC ! 
Impressionante assim do nada  queda acentuada da temperatura, mesmo com vento a soprar .


----------



## Paelagius (8 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

Boa noite,

Nevoeiro sobre o Rio Douro a avançar de montante para jusante.


----------



## Stinger (8 Dez 2014 às 03:07)

Por aqui nevoeiro denso e muito frioooooo


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2014 às 07:52)

Bom dia,
Manhã gélida pelo Porto! 
O Douro continua coberto por um manto de nevoeiro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 08:11)

Atuais 1,7ºC com 98%Hr 
Rajadas de 19kmh de NE - windchill -1,2ºC
Mínima de 1,5ºC

Um mar de nuvens baixas a correr e este para oeste.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2014 às 08:17)

Estive 20 minutos à janela a fotografar o nascer do sol e nem sinto as mãos! Isto sim é frio!


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2014 às 08:17)

Bom dia,

que frio está, mínima de *1.7 ºc* que é a mais baixa do mês até ao momento 

Neste momento 2.4 ºc, é visível nevoeiro sobre o Rio Douro e outras zonas 

Vento fraco de Leste  com 95 % de humidade.

Há  formação de geada  em algumas superfícies, deixo aqui duas fotos que fiz há minutos ( tiradas a grande distância e com crop para aproximar mais )

Geada em paineis solares no topo de um edifício:








Telhado branquinho com acumulação de geada:


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 08:29)

Snifa, para a zona da torre RTP consegues tirar alguma foto?
É que aqui, estou debaixo de um camada nevoeiro algo densa..


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 08:33)

Agora o sol está a querer espreitar:


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2014 às 08:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Snifa, para a zona da torre RTP consegues tirar alguma foto?
> É que aqui, estou debaixo de um camada nevoeiro algo densa..




Bom dia, João Paulo, 

Não consigo tirar, daqui vê-se também nevoeiro bastante  denso para esses lados


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 08:47)

Entretanto já limpou


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2014 às 09:38)

Amanhecer de hoje no Porto, com o manto de nevoeiro sobre o Douro ainda bem presente.




Foggy sunrise. Porto, 08-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy sunrise. Porto, 08-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy sunrise. Porto, 08-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy sunrise. Porto, 08-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Foggy sunrise. Porto, 08-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 10:28)

Por aqui ainda com *5ºC* e ventania rajadas 26kmh


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2014 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

O sol brilha em mais um dia agradável depois de uma noite fria.
Tivemos geada por cá.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: -0,7ºC

Tatual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 85%
*​Um Bom dia Santo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 10:39)

Nevoeiro sobre o Douro esta manhã:
>9h UTC




>10h UTC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Dez 2014 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite foi muito fria, com a min. nos -0.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 18:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Amanhecer de hoje no Porto, com o manto de nevoeiro sobre o Douro ainda bem presente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joaopaulo disse:


> Nevoeiro sobre o Douro esta manhã:
> >9h UTC
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos, sempre! O nevoeiro no vale do Douro deve estar uma maravilha, gostava imenso de ver esse espectáculo.
Nebulosidade alta a entrar agora de norte:


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

Atuais 10,3ºC com 83%HR .
Vento de NNE .
Hoje já não vai descer tanto a temperatura, o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade !


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2014 às 20:30)

Boa noite,

Fotos tiradas hoje ao fim do dia no Sameiro:




8.12.14-17h15 by guimeixen, on Flickr




8.12.14-17h24 by guimeixen, on Flickr




8.12.14-17h26 by guimeixen, on Flickr




8.12.14-17h45 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Os panoramas aconselho a carregarem nos links em baixo porque aqui na mensagem as fotos só têm 1600x448 e 1600x236 pixéis de tamanho e nos links em baixo têm 7322x2048 e 13376x1974 pixéis.
1ª foto - https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7564/15978146495_7a0466543b_o.jpg
2ª foto - https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7516/15976169361_b9ab9133f2_o.jpg




8.12.14-17h18 by guimeixen, on Flickr




8.12.14-17h13 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 20:37)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos tiradas hoje ao fim do dia no Sameiro:



 estupendas fotos e panoramas! Isto inspira-nos, obrigado!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2014 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> estupendas fotos e panoramas! Isto inspira-nos, obrigado!



Muito obrigado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Dez 2014 às 21:11)

Pressão vai nos *1034.1mb *penso ser a máxima este ano !!


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2014 às 21:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pressão vai nos *1034.1mb *penso ser a máxima este ano !!



Do ano não sei, mas é um valor notável. De manhã já tinha atingido 1034,3hPa no Porto, mas agora já está mais alta em toda a região norte. 1034,7hPa em Viana do Castelo, 1034,9hPa em Chaves.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2014 às 21:48)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Fotos tiradas hoje ao fim do dia no Sameiro:
> 
> ...


Estão todas muito bem mas esta encheu-me as medidas! Está fantástica!


----------



## dlourenco (8 Dez 2014 às 21:58)

pessoal alguém me sabe dizer se já há alguma neve (ou está prevista)  para os lados de pitoes das junias ?


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2014 às 22:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Estão todas muito bem mas esta encheu-me as medidas! Está fantástica!



Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Dez 2014 às 22:32)

dlourenco disse:


> pessoal alguém me sabe dizer se já há alguma neve (ou está prevista)  para os lados de pitoes das junias ?


Para já não há nada. Para o próximo fim-de-semana, com alguma sorte, talvez.


----------



## Beric D (8 Dez 2014 às 23:06)

dlourenco disse:


> pessoal alguém me sabe dizer se já há alguma neve (ou está prevista)  para os lados de pitoes das junias ?



Sábado à noite, há essa previsão.


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2014 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> Do ano não sei, mas é um valor notável. De manhã já tinha atingido 1034,3hPa no Porto, mas agora já está mais alta em toda a região norte. 1034,7hPa em Viana do Castelo, 1034,9hPa em Chaves.



Em Melgaço já passa dos 1036mb. Neste local é a pressão mais elevada do ano, a anterior tinha sido 1035mb a 22 Janeiro.
Em 10 dias, dois extremos anuais, de 977 para 1036.


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2014 às 01:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nevoeiro sobre o Douro esta manhã:
> >9h UTC
> >10h UTC



Às 11:30





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...efl1_143.A2014342113000-2014342113500.2km.jpg


----------



## Stinger (9 Dez 2014 às 03:40)

O sincelo é formado como?


----------



## cookie (9 Dez 2014 às 04:04)

Por estes dias oa temperatura tem baixado progressivamente. Ontes as 8:30 tinhamos 5 graus. Tem estado sempre sol e nada de nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 04:14)

Stinger disse:


> O sincelo é formado como?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fotos-trancoso-sincelo.491/ 

Nevoeiro e temperaturas inferiores a -2º. Mas já vi chamarem sincelo ao caramelo, como nas fotos que coloquei no tópico Gelo Urbano. Até os dicionários confundem as duas coisas.
Ora é claro que a distinção é simples: o primeiro são gotículas de água que, congeladas se vão depositando nas superfícies e as formações modeladas com a ajuda do vento (do lado do vento a deposição é maior); o segundo é água já existente nas superfícies ou em escorrência que congela também em temperaturas negativas.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2014 às 11:46)

StormRic disse:


> Nevoeiro e temperaturas inferiores a -2º. Mas já vi chamarem sincelo ao caramelo, como nas fotos que coloquei no tópico Gelo Urbano. Até os dicionários confundem as duas coisas.
> Ora é claro que a distinção é simples: o primeiro são gotículas de água que, congeladas se vão depositando nas superfícies e as formações modeladas com a ajuda do vento (do lado do vento a deposição é maior);



Correcto, apenas um pequeno reparo. No nevoeiro com valores de temperatura do ar inferiores a -2ºC as gotículas não se encontram congeladas, mas sim em situação de sobrefusão e estas congelam rapidamente quando entram em contacto com qualquer superfície ou objecto. Quanto mais rápido for o congelamento, mas branco fica o depósito de sincelo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Dez 2014 às 19:23)

Boas!
Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei agora ao final da tarde


----------



## guimeixen (9 Dez 2014 às 19:47)

Boa noite,

Final do dia de hoje:




IMG_20141209_171044 by guimeixen, on Flickr



IMG_20141209_171737 by guimeixen, on Flickr



IMG_20141209_172122 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Paula (9 Dez 2014 às 19:48)

Boas.
Mais um dia de muito sol.

Sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Dez 2014 às 21:01)

Boa noite..
Reporto a partir de Carrazedo (Amares), 8,5 graus e a descer bem!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2014 às 21:38)

Boa noite.

Lindas fotografias vão aqui aparecendo como que por "magia" 
À falta de animação meteorológica, alguns dos nossos membros presenteiam-nos com belas imagens que vão diariamente captando. Belos cenários...

Por cá o dia começou fresco e foi ficando agradável. Não é propriamente primaveril a temperatura de dia mas com o sol sabe mesmo bem.
De manhã o vento ainda se fez sentir moderado mas esteve em geral fraco e agora é mesmo nulo.

*Tmín: 1,6ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC

Tatual: 3,6ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Boa noite, 

Vai arrefecendo bem por aqui, sigo com 7.9 °C actuais, a mínima foi de 5.7 °C e a máxima de 12.8 °C

Algum vento durante o dia acentuava a sensação de frescura nomeadamente à sombra 

Neste momento vento muito fraco predominando de NNE.


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Dez 2014 às 23:04)

7,0 graus por aqui.. (Carrazedo)


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Dez 2014 às 23:19)

A descer rapidamente 5,9ºC com brisa de ENE

No WU , Rio tinto vai com 5,7ºC e com vento de SSW


----------



## Beric D (10 Dez 2014 às 01:21)

A manter-se a cota de neve para 500/600m para Braga no sábado, e a haver precipitação, pode ser que haja sorte no Sameiro!


----------



## Stinger (10 Dez 2014 às 02:14)

Hum obrigado pela explicaçao , como teve por cá nevoeiro e muito frio pensei que se formasse assim .


Por aqui muito frio associado a nevoeiro espesso


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 02:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Final do dia de hoje:
> 
> ...



Restituição perfeita das cores, o que nem sempre se consegue! Bom trabalho!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 02:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei agora ao final da tarde



O momento mágico em que as luzes se acendem, muito bem captado! Cores e ambiente no ponto!


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2014 às 06:58)

Bom dia, 

Início de dia frio com mínima de *2.4 ºc* .

Neste momento 2.7 ºc 

Alguns bancos de nevoeiro e nevoeiro denso sobre o  rio Douro.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Dez 2014 às 09:02)

Bom dia.

O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNO.
Há alguma neblina baixa.
Tivemos aqui mais uma mínima negativa mas marginal.

*Tmín: -0,1ºC

Tatual: 1,3ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Dez 2014 às 09:49)

Bom dia.. aqui pelos arredores de Amares a temperatura desceu ate aos 3,5 graus.


----------



## mr_miglas (10 Dez 2014 às 09:54)

Sigo com 4ºC e 98% de humidade relativa.

Tmín - 0ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Dez 2014 às 13:20)

Boa tarde! 
Nestes últimos dias não tem havido muito para contar, apenas dias de sol e noites bem fresquinhas! 
Tatual:*11.6ºC*
Hrelativa:*60%*


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (10 Dez 2014 às 14:11)

Pelo que parece, este fim de semana irá chover em Freamunde. Haverá alguma possibilidade de cair alguns flocos em Freamunde?


----------



## cookie (10 Dez 2014 às 14:16)

esta deve ter sido a madrugada mais fria destes dias e hoje o dia mais frio. Em VC às 8:00 estavam 4graus e de momento 12graus.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Pelo que parece, este fim de semana irá chover em Freamunde. Haverá alguma possibilidade de cair alguns flocos em Freamunde?


Não, nem de perto nem de longe 
A cota de neve andará pelos 1000 metros ou até superior por estas bandas, neve só mesmo nas zonas habituais para os lados do Gerês... Aqui deverá fazer algum frio e também alguma chuva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

A que altitude estás? Calculo que estejas a aproximadamente 300m... Se assim for esquece, nessa altitude pareceme impossivel cair um floco que seja... Eu estou a 500m de altitude, segundo o GFS as cotas no sábado poderão descer aos 700\800 m vamos ver se descem mais um pouco para eu ver uns flocos aqui, mas parece-me MUITO improvável...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (10 Dez 2014 às 14:23)

Obrigado. Neste momento não estou em Freamunde, terra onde nasci e vivi. Lembro-me de algumas nevadas, mas em Fevereiro. Adoro a neve coisa que tem sido rara. Aqui no Pico neva mas quase sempre em cotas que para lá só a pé. Espero um bom sábado para a feira dos capões.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2014 às 14:26)

Mas este fim de semana em Freamunde parece-me impossivel nevar. Lembro-me no entanto no ano passado um dia em que a cota prevista era de 500\600 m e cairam alguns flocos a cota 0. Por isso acredito que em locais com 600m poderá haver alguma surpresa e possam cair uns flocos. Certo é que vai ser um dia frio com maximas na ordem dos 6\7º, e com o vento forte previsto vamos ter uma sensação térmica baixissima.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (10 Dez 2014 às 14:30)

O


Meteofan disse:


> Mas este fim de semana em Freamunde parece-me impossivel nevar. Lembro-me no entanto no ano passado um dia em que a cota prevista era de 500\600 m e cairam alguns flocos a cota 0. Por isso acredito que em locais com 600m poderá haver alguma surpresa e possam cair uns flocos. Certo é que vai ser um dia frio com maximas na ordem dos 6\7º, e com o vento forte previsto vamos ter uma sensação térmica baixissima.


Obrigado. É bom este Forum, principalmente para mim que estou no meio do atlantico.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2014 às 23:37)

Boas!!
Por aqui máxima de 13.2 °C e minima de 2.1 °C com muito nevoeiro!

Atuais 7,3ºC com vento fraco ENE.

Umas fotos do fim de tarde


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 23:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!!
> Por aqui máxima de 13.2 °C e minima de 2.1 °C com muito nevoeiro!
> 
> Atuais 7,3ºC com vento fraco ENE.
> ...



 grandes fotos! Apanhaste aqueles raios crepusculares lindamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Dez 2014 às 23:57)

Estava a olhar para as EM no wunderground e encontro uma Davis,  praticamente no centro do Porto !!
A estação  é *:* Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (Wireless)
Altitude : 142m
Foto:




(Parece ter ali um pluviômetro também ...)
Será de alguém daqui do fórum


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Dez 2014 às 00:31)

Hoje na serra do Gerês, a temperatura rondou os 12/13 graus, o vento esteve fraco e esteve um excelente dia para passear..

Miradouro da Pedra Bela




Por agora perto de Amares, estão 8,3 graus.


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2014 às 06:57)

Bom dia 

Mais um início de dia frio, mínima de *3.3 ºc*.

Neste momento 3.5 ºc.

Um nevoeiro gelado avança vindo de Leste


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2014 às 07:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estava a olhar para as EM no wunderground e encontro uma Davis,  praticamente no centro do Porto !!
> A estação  é *:* Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus (Wireless)
> Altitude : 142m
> Foto:
> ...



Essa estação pertence aos bombeiros, está instalada no quartel do BSB ( Batalhão de Sapadores Bombeiros )

É uma novidade, pelo menos é a 1º vez que a vejo listada no wunderground


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2014 às 12:40)

BOAS !
Minima de 2,5ºC
Atuais 10,3ºC com 82%HR e vento de ENE.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Dez 2014 às 18:24)

Boa tarde,

Fotos do dia de hoje:

Amanhacer




IMG_20141211_073722 by guimeixen, on Flickr



IMG_20141211_073737 by guimeixen, on Flickr



IMG_20141211_073748 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Nestas duas via-se perto do horizonte o que eu acho que deve ser fumo:




IMG_20141211_135548 by guimeixen, on Flickr



PANO_20141211_134523 by guimeixen, on Flickr

E algumas do fim do dia:
Maldito cabo




IMG_20141211_170029 by guimeixen, on Flickr



IMG_20141211_170501 by guimeixen, on Flickr



IMG_20141211_171303 by guimeixen, on Flickr



IMG_20141211_171522 by guimeixen, on Flickr



PANO_20141211_171126 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (11 Dez 2014 às 18:26)

Snifa disse:


> Essa estação pertence aos bombeiros, está instalada no quartel do BSB ( Batalhão de Sapadores Bombeiros )
> 
> É uma novidade, pelo menos é a 1º vez que a vejo listada no wunderground



Mais um dado ( penso que não aparecia de manhã) a estação pertence a:

*Status: Estação Meteorológica do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil/Câmara Municipal do Porto*

Como já mencionei está instalada no quartel dos bombeiros sapadores do Porto.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9#history


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2014 às 18:34)

Sim, também reparei nisso agora de tarde!!
Devem de estar com algumas dificuldades no software ou algo do género , a estação já  não envia dados há 32min


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2014 às 21:48)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Fotos do dia de hoje:
> 
> ...



Fotos de ! Essa formação de cirrus é dramaticamente bela!


----------



## Névoa (11 Dez 2014 às 22:10)

Snifa disse:


> Mais um dado ( penso que não aparecia de manhã) a estação pertence a:
> 
> *Status: Estação Meteorológica do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil/Câmara Municipal do Porto*
> 
> ...



Estou a ter dificuldades em ver isso no mapa aqui no tablet. Estes são os sapadores da Trindade, mesmo atrás do Rivoli?


----------



## João Pedro (11 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Muito frio na rua neste momento!  Sobre o Douro há já um denso manto de nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Dez 2014 às 00:00)

Uma sucessão de imagens que mostra como em apenas alguns minutos o nevoeiro sobre o Douro se alastrou às ruas circundantes.




Nevoeiro no Porto. 11-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nevoeiro no Porto. 11-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nevoeiro no Porto. 11-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nevoeiro no Porto. 11-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nevoeiro no Porto. 11-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nevoeiro no Porto. 11-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Agora já em regressão de volta ao leito do rio.


----------



## Sentry (12 Dez 2014 às 09:02)

E agora de manhã continuou uma névoa, nebulosidade e com uns pingos muito fracos..


----------



## Guedes 114 (12 Dez 2014 às 09:44)

Névoa disse:


> Estou a ter dificuldades em ver isso no mapa aqui no tablet. Estes são os sapadores da Trindade, mesmo atrás do Rivoli?


Boas
Essa Estação meteorológica pertence ao Gabinete Municipal de Protecção Civil do Porto e esta instalada no BSB na Rua da Constituição. E sim estão ainda com alguns problemas pois faz parte de um novo projecto em implementação pk a estação já existe há algum tempo mas apenas funcionava internamente. Agora teremos mais alguns dados que serão sempre fidedignos pois a manutenção dessa estação é diária de 2ª a 6ª.

Cumps


----------



## Névoa (12 Dez 2014 às 10:05)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Boas
> Essa Estação meteorológica pertence ao Gabinete Municipal de Protecção Civil do Porto e esta instalada no BSB na Rua da Constituição. E sim estão ainda com alguns problemas pois faz parte de um novo projecto em implementação pk a estação já existe há algum tempo mas apenas funcionava internamente. Agora teremos mais alguns dados que serão sempre fidedignos pois a manutenção dessa estação é diária de 2ª a 6ª.
> 
> Cumps



Obrigada, tinha pensado na Constituição, mas aquele mapa do wu estava marado ontem! Parabéns pelo projecto e parabéns à CMP, eu sempre digo que é muito importante sabermos da meteorologia urbana, de como é o meio em que vivemos, mesmo porque os engenheiros e arquitectos devem levar estes dados em consideração ao construírem habitações no futuro!
Vou passar também a seguir esta estação!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2014 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento sopra (ainda) fraco de E - daí as temperaturas se manterem baixas...
vai chuviscando de forma intermitente, mas ainda sem acumular.

Acho estranho os avisos de queda de neve para hoje, feito pelo IPMA, sem menção à altitude (apenas na descritiva é que lá está). Prevê-se queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros para os distritos de Braga e de Viana do Castelo. Pena que *não* seja *válido para o distrito do Porto que culmina na Serra do Marão...*
Mais estranho ainda se repararmos no aviso para o distrito de Vila Real para queda de neve acima dos 1000 mts de altitude, podendo ser acima dos 600 mts de altitude na Serra do Gerês (partilhada pelo distrito de Braga).
Acham que são necessárias lições de geografia? 

*Tmín: 4,8ºC (às 00.00h)

Tatual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 95%*​
Aguardemos então o grosso da chuva que aí vem, cientes que depois do fim de semana teremos tempo seco e fresco (talvez um pouco mais quente do que o normal).


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 10:35)

Boas!
Por aqui o vento já está de S/SSE
Rajadas de 32kmh , vem aí chuva!!

GFS a prever 59mm para hoje e amanhã!!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2014 às 11:03)

Rajadas de vento?
Por aqui o vento até nulo ficou...

Não chove neste momento.
Vai subindo lentamente a temperatura. Agora: *8,3ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 12:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Rajadas de vento?
> Por aqui o vento até nulo ficou...


Por aí o vento estava nulo,  porque ainda  não tinha rodado para SE/ SSE/ SUL.
Conforme vai rodando o vento vai aumentando de velocidade..

Por aqui rajada máxima de 45,1kmh  de SSE agora mesmo!


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2014 às 14:12)

Já chove no Porto


----------



## Paelagius (12 Dez 2014 às 15:47)

Boa tarde,

As rajadas começam a expressar-se.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 15:55)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade !!
Rajada de 45kmh 
Muito escuro para S/SSW


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 16:12)

Começa a chover , muito nevoeiro a vir de SUL !!
Rajada de 50kmh !
Francelos : rajada max de 46,5kmh!


----------



## Paula (12 Dez 2014 às 16:21)

Boas!

Já chove, ainda que fraco. 
Está um ar gelado lá fora. 10.1ºC, de momento.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Dez 2014 às 17:13)

Está um frio brutal lá fora


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2014 às 17:14)

Chove com alguma intensidade, *1 mm* acumulado

Está frio com 9.5 ºc actuais 

O vento ajuda à baixa sensação térmica


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 17:21)

Por aqui 8,7ºC com 95%HR
Vento de SSE , rajadas de 40kmh.
Acumulados 0,5mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

1,3mm 
Que frio lá fora!
Estão 8,8ºC com rajadas de 45kmh de SUL


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2014 às 19:03)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá a chuva foi sendo fraca e intermitente ao longo da tarde, sendo o acumulado apenas de 1,0 mm.
No entanto foi suficiente para "atirar" *o acumulado do ano hidrológico* (desde 1 de outubro) para além dos 700 mm: *700,4 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.

*Tatual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Dez 2014 às 20:36)

Perto de Amares chuva fraca e 11,4 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2014 às 21:26)

9ºC e vento a aumentar de intensidade!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

Rajada de 70,8km/h por aqui!!:assobio:
Francelos tem rajada max. de 55km/h


----------



## dj_teko (12 Dez 2014 às 23:58)

Confirmo vento moderado a forte


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Dez 2014 às 23:59)

Vi agora no Wunderground que a proteção civil, colocou mais uma estação Meteorologia , agora em Gondomar!!
>SMPC - Gondomar IPORTOGO5 : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOGO5#history


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Dez 2014 às 00:02)

Em Amares a temperatura continua a subir..e chove neste momento..
12,1 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Dez 2014 às 00:10)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2014 às 00:57)

Chuva moderada, com rajadas pontualmente fortes!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2014 às 01:26)

a temperatura tem vindo a subir...e o vento continua a assobiar!!  so falta a chuvinha!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Dez 2014 às 02:33)

Boa noite,

Chuva forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2014 às 02:50)

Dilúvio!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2014 às 02:54)

temporal!! chove bastante


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2014 às 03:00)

Continua a chover com intensidade.


Há pouco até fazia fumo. Autêntico ribeiro corre na estrada.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Dez 2014 às 04:11)

Continua a chuva moderada


----------



## Paelagius (13 Dez 2014 às 04:16)

Por aqui também vai chovendo mas mais brando.

Em queda a Patm=1006mB


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2014 às 07:27)

hmm lamas de mouro com 1.9 ºC e 3.1mm as 6 da manha


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2014 às 08:10)

Bom dia,

noite de chuva por vezes forte, sigo com *24.4 mm* até ao momento.

Está frio  com 7.8 ºc actuais 

Céu encoberto e chove 

No gráfico pluviométrico do ISEP constam acumulados horários interessantes:






Neste momento  a estação segue com 23.62 mm 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2014 às 08:17)

quer me parecer que o ipma acertou em cheio nas cotas para o geres...


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2014 às 08:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> quer me parecer que o ipma acertou em cheio nas cotas para o geres...



Mas entretanto já subiu a cota, já não são 600 metros mas sim entre os 800/1000 metros de altitude
na região do Gerês durante a noite e manhã...

Sím é  possivel que tenha acertado com esta nova cota, a verdade é que está muito frio..

Vamos ver se alguém da zona ou lá perto pode confirmar


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2014 às 08:28)

A estação de Lamas está aos 870 metros, às 7h com 0.7ºc, pelo menos alguma água-neve deve ter.

Esta estação galega aos 1059 metros deve estar a nevar com os -0,3ºC, que com 100% humidade não deve estar a acumular grande coisa:
hhttp://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacionsActual.asp?Nest=10119&red=102&idprov=2

Nesta outra a 763m estão +2,3 ºC:
http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp?idEst=10111&idprov=2

Os 600m de ontem seriam disparate, mas os 800m que mudaram para hoje parece estar mais certo que outros outputs a que temos acesso. Penso que realisticamente a cota de neve mesmo, deve andar nos 1000, com alguma água neve abaixo disso. É possível que em zonas/vertentes mais favoráveis e com alguma precipitação mais intensa vá então dar aos 800m do IPMA referidos hoje. Not bad.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2014 às 08:53)

Bolas, estou mesmo no limite para saber se me meto no carro para Castro Laboreiro...


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2014 às 09:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bolas, estou mesmo no limite para saber se me meto no carro para Castro Laboreiro...



Eu não me daria ao trabalho, acho que terás oportunidades melhores pela frente. Mas aguarda para ver como as temperaturas evoluem.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2014 às 09:04)

Vince disse:


> Eu não me daria ao trabalho, acho que terás oportunidades melhores pela frente. Mas aguarda para ver como as temperaturas evoluem.



Pois, também estou mais inclinado para não ir... até porque vou com a minha pequena no carro e não é fácil viajar com ela... A temperatura em Montalegre, que é o plano B, baixou para 1ºC com precipitação, é outra hipótese.
A minha dúvida hoje prende-se apenas com o facto de estar pelo Castêlo da Maia, relativamente perto de ambos. Quando voltar para casa sobra realisticamente a Estrela.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2014 às 09:06)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bolas, estou mesmo no limite para saber se me meto no carro para Castro Laboreiro...



Estou surpreendido com os 0,7ºC em Lamas de Mouro.
Castro Laboreiro está a uma altitude superior a Lamas de Mouro. E depois ainda tens as aldeias do planalto.

Na Torre, Serra da Estrela, ainda 1,3ºC.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2014 às 09:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois, também estou mais inclinado para não ir... até porque vou com a minha pequena no carro e não é fácil viajar com ela... A temperatura em Montalegre, que é o plano B, baixou para 1ºC com precipitação, é outra hipótese.
> A minha dúvida hoje prende-se apenas com o facto de estar pelo Castêlo da Maia, relativamente perto de ambos. Quando voltar para casa sobra realisticamente a Estrela.



Pois não sei, mesmo assim não sei se valeria a pena o trabalho e despesa. É aguardar mais umas observações que se calhar começa a subir demasiado. 
Eu a arriscar preferiria Montalegre.

Já agora, se é para baptismo de neve, olha que as crianças muitas vezes na primeira vez não costumam reagir como os pais meteoloucos esperam, aquela coisa branca e fofinha afinal é fria, húmida, e se estiver misturada com chuva e vento ainda pior 
Costuma ser melhor ideia um dia soalheiro ou com boas abertas depois de uma boa acumulação.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2014 às 09:31)

Vince disse:


> Pois não sei, mesmo assim não sei se valeria a pena o trabalho e despesa. É aguardar mais umas observações que se calhar começa a subir demasiado.
> Eu a arriscar preferiria Montalegre.
> 
> *Já agora, se é para baptismo de neve, olha que as crianças muitas vezes na primeira vez não costumam reagir como os pais meteoloucos esperam, aquela coisa branca e fofinha afinal é fria, húmida, e se estiver misturada com chuva e vento ainda pior *
> Costuma ser melhor ideia um dia soalheiro ou com boas abertas depois de uma boa acumulação.



Eh eh... Eu acho que ela já está convencida que a neve é fria e molhada... Mas a motivação secreta é que o pai também já tem saudades de ver nevar... 

Acho que já decidimos que vamos um outro dia qualquer à serra da Estrela onde haja neve, de certeza absoluta.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2014 às 09:49)

Xurés, 1059m, tem-se aguentado em torno dos 0ºC






http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp?idEst=10119&idprov=2&red=102



Entrimo, 763m, baixou para 2ºC





http://www2.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/estacions/estacions.asp?idEst=10111&idprov=2


Deve andar mesmo pelos 1000m a cota na zona fronteiriça, embora duvide que ande a acumular nessa altitude. De qualquer forma, mais baixo que esperava.


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2014 às 10:16)

Nas do IPMA, na actualização das 9h, Lamas (870m) subiu para 1.4ºc e Montalegre (~1000m) desceu para 0.4ºC.
Reforça a ideia dos 1000m de cota.

Já agora, está mais frio que o previsto pelo GFS

Corunha, previsão GFS 00z vs. Sondagem 00z
T850 GFS:   2.2 |  Real: 1.4
T700 GFS:  -6.1 |  Real: -5.7
T500 GFS:-21.1 |  Real: -21.4


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2014 às 10:22)

Vince disse:


> Nas do IPMA, na actualização das 9h, Lamas (870m) subiu para 1.4ºc e Montalegre (~1000m) desceu para 0.4ºC.
> Reforça a ideia dos 1000m de cota.


 
Pois, estava agora mesmo a confirmar isso... É muito no limite, para mim.
Agora até deverá estar a nevar em Montalegre, mas rapidamente pode subir a temperatura ou faltar precipitação. Fica para uma próxima!


----------



## filipeoliveira (13 Dez 2014 às 10:48)

Por aqui: 
5.8ºC
HM: 92%


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2014 às 11:00)

Castro Laboreiro, há 1h.






Por Adilio Pereira


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2014 às 11:05)

SHIT!


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2014 às 11:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vi agora no Wunderground que a proteção civil, colocou mais uma estação Meteorologia , agora em Gondomar!!
> >SMPC - Gondomar IPORTOGO5 : http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOGO5#history



Quantas mais melhor... e essa estação está a reportar dados regularmente, o mesmo não se pode dizer da estação do BSB - SMPC  que tanto reporta como fica horas sem actualizar, assim pouca utilidade terá para quem a quiser consultar on line. 

Por exemplo, neste momento já não transmite dados desde as 8:45 desta manhã...

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9

Penso que em breve serão resolvidos estes problemas de actualização..


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2014 às 11:23)

Minas dos Carris, há instantes:







Por Rui Barbosa


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Dez 2014 às 12:03)

Snifa disse:


> Quantas mais melhor... e essa estação está a reportar dados regularmente, o mesmo não se pode dizer da estação do BSB - SMPC  que tanto reporta como fica horas sem actualizar, assim pouca utilidade terá para quem a quiser consultar on line.
> 
> Por exemplo, neste momento já não transmite dados desde as 8:45 desta manhã...
> 
> ...



Sim ! Esta estação que nem sei que modelo é , está a trabalhar bastante bem ! Espero que continue assim pois está localizada a NE da minha e com entradas de SW é bom para comparar os acumulados.

Por exemplo, esta noite acumulei 34,5mm e achei estranho a EM francelos apenas 23,9mm, mas depois olhei para esta nova estação em Gondomar e tirei as minhas duvidas , é que por lá registaram-se 32mm , valor este bastante próximo do meu aqui!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Quanto a outra EM aí perto que ti , penso que será um problema de Software que mais dia menos dia irá se resolver!!


----------



## rozzo (13 Dez 2014 às 12:04)

Aparentemente confirma-se mais ou menos o que ontem algures o Vince colocou num post, o tal desfasamento enorme do GFS, que parecia uns 2/3 graus mais quente que o Europeu! E que neste modelo estava aproximadamente a previsão mais perto da realidade, dos tais 1000m no extremo norte. "Nem o 8" do IPMA com a sua previsão inicial muito exagerada, "nem o 80" muito acima dos 1000m do GFS. Na verdade é um pouco assustador um fail tão grande tão em cima da hora de um modelo de referência como o GFS, ainda por cima o mais utilizado pela maioria da comunidade...bastante estranho mesmo! Entretanto, a previsão que o IPMA colocou ontem ao fim do dia foi bastante mais razoável que a inicial, terão também a certa altura caído em si no falhanço da previsão inicial.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Dez 2014 às 12:14)

Por aqui atuais 8,9ºC com 87%HR
Vento fraco de ENE

*Rechousa:*
Acumulados 34,6mm
Rate max: 90,8mm/h (3:12H)
Rajada max:71kmh

*Francelos*:
Acumulados 24,0mm
Rate max: 31,6mm/h (3:06H)
Rajada max:61,2kmh


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Dez 2014 às 13:06)

De facto grande fail do GFS nas cotas, este modelo estava a modelar cotas de 1600\1700 m, no entanto como podemos ver a cota rondou os 1000 e até nevou em locais com altitude inferior a 1000m... É muito estranho este erro de quase 1000 m em cima do evento...


----------



## boneli (13 Dez 2014 às 13:48)

Meteofan disse:


> De facto grande fail do GFS nas cotas, este modelo estava a modelar cotas de 1600\1700 m, no entanto como podemos ver a cota rondou os 1000 e até nevou em locais com altitude inferior a 1000m... É muito estranho este erro de quase 1000 m em cima do evento...




Meteorologia é mesmo isto previsões com margem de erro...erramos nós, erra o IPMA, erra o GFS o ECM..ou visto por outro prisma ás vezes é o IMPA que está mais perto de acertar ou GFS ou um de nós aqui no fórum e...temos que esperar pelo now casting e mesmo assim em locais desviados algumas dezenas de km a situação metrológica é diferente. 

De facto estas últimas saídas em nada nos fazia pensar que poderia nevar a cotas perto de 1000 metros (inclusive eu), mas havia colegas no fórum que de forma justificada disseram que poderia acontecer..e aconteceu!!!

Por isso gosto de meteorologia!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

Pelo Porto nada de especial a assinalar desde o amanhecer. Muita nebulosidade com algumas abertas de vez em quando. Não chove há já algumas horas.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2014 às 15:34)

Boa tarde.

Choveu bem pela madrugada.
Entretanto o céu tem-se mantido entre o muito nublado e o encoberto.
O vento soprou moderado a forte durante a madrugada (rajada máx. de 44,3 km\h às 03.07h) mas agora encontra-se fraco.
O acumulado de hoje é de* 20,1 mm*.

Interessante este "jogo" das previsões. É uma das magias da meteorologia. Que piada tinha se de antemão todas as previsões fossem corretas? Felizmente continuamos a ter surpresas, neste caso em algumas terras mais altas mas hoje em dia facilmente acessíveis.

*Tatual: 9,6ºC
Hr: 85%*​
Continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2014 às 19:00)

Boas,
À falta de neve pelo Porto, , cá fica o timelapse que se conseguiu arranjar hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2014 às 20:43)

Algumas fotos do dia também. Encoberto, com algumas abertas.




Cloudy day. Porto, 13-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy day. Porto, 13-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy day. Porto, 13-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy day. Porto, 13-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy day. Porto, 13-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2014 às 21:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> À falta de neve pelo Porto, , cá fica o timelapse que se conseguiu arranjar hoje.





João Pedro disse:


> Algumas fotos do dia também. Encoberto, com algumas abertas.



O Time-lapse está muito interessante, com a geração dos fractus-qualquer-coisa, cumulus penso eu, em contra-corrente do movimento das nuvens médias e altas. 

As fotos realmente parecem de um céu de neve, agora das nuvens até ao solo ainda falta um bocadinho 
Muito bonitas e sempre com uma qualidade máxima!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2014 às 23:06)

Obrigado Ricardo!  Pois, sonhar ainda é de graça...
O frio que se fez sentir durante a tarde era de neve certamente. Foi interessante verificar que assim que o sol começou a desaparecer no horizonte de imediato comecei a ver a minha respiração (estava na rua).


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Dez 2014 às 12:51)

Boas!

Atuais 11,2ºC com 80%HR 
Vento de NNW/N
Minima de 6,8ºC
Acumulados de ontem :
>Rechousa  35.3 mm
>Francelos  25.1 mm
> Gondomar  33.8 mm

Fotos que tirei ontem por aqui:


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2014 às 13:02)

Boas Tardes malta!!!!

Hoje está um dia de sol com algumas nuvens e temperatura agradável


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2014 às 13:07)

Boa tarde,

Início de dia sem chuva pelo Porto. Muito semelhante ao dia de ontem, com bastante nebulosidade e algumas abertas generosas.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Dez 2014 às 17:01)

Boa tarde,

Pareceu ouvir roncar. Será possível?


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Dez 2014 às 18:45)

Por aqui esteve assim ao final da tarde:


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 18:47)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Pareceu ouvir roncar. Será possível?



Acho que não. Não há DEA's registadas em qualquer detector, não há nuvens propícias, não há ecos de radar. Ás vezes certas motos de grande cilindrada ao longe parecem um ronco de trovão, ou grandes camiões a saltar nos buracos da estrada, ou ondas, ou vizinhos...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 18:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui esteve assim ao final da tarde:



Céus! Que poente, ainda melhor do que aqui. Belas fotos, a primeira especialmente é um poema, aqueles finos altocumulus lenticularis estão lindos!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2014 às 20:10)

Por aqui o final do dia foi assim:




Entardecer no Porto. 14-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Entardecer no Porto. 14-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Entardecer no Porto. 14-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Entardecer no Porto. 14-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E o time-lapse _du jour_.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 20:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Por aqui o final do dia foi assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente! Gosto muito em particular da terceira foto, além da composição, um céu que parece uma pintura: magnífica!
Time-lapse impecável como sempre


----------



## João Pedro (14 Dez 2014 às 21:18)

Obrigado Ricardo! 
As nuvens da terceira foto vêem-se muito bem, de outro ângulo, na primeira foto do João Paulo.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Dez 2014 às 21:27)

Boa noite.

tantas imagens fantásticas aqui, com vídeos para nos deliciar também. Obrigado por estes belos momentos...

Como não posso ficar de fora deixo aqui estas singelas imagens do fim da tarde, ciente de que ficam longe da beleza de outras mas o possível com o telele (fraca câmara ).









O dia começou com céu muito nublado e entretanto ficou com pouca nebulosidade. A meio da tarde voltou a encobrir parcialmente e ao final da tarde novamente as nuvens foram desaparecendo aos poucos.
o vento soprou em geral fraco.

*Tatual: 8,6ºC
Hr: 83%
*​*Uma excelente semana *


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Dez 2014 às 01:28)

Hoje na Foz do Douro pelas 14h




Tarde espectacular.


----------



## Veterano (15 Dez 2014 às 08:12)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, sem vento, para já 6,5º.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2014 às 09:57)

Bom dia,

A manhã começou fresquinha com cirrus.
Mais logo coloco algumas fotos do amanhecer.

Off topic: Depois de sair de casa um bocado mais à frente de se passar pela estátua de Santos da Cunha na direção do Lidl vi o carro da Google, devem andar a atualizar o street view porque a imagens que tem no Google Earth já são de 2009.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2014 às 20:55)

Boa noite,

Há cerca de meia hora verificava-se chuva muito fraca pelo Porto.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2014 às 21:46)

É só nevoeiro no Porto, principalmente no vale do rio Douro/Serra do Pilar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Dez 2014 às 21:49)

Por aqui vai pingando


----------



## guimeixen (15 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

No post que eu fiz de manhã eu disse que ia colocar umas fotos do amanhacer, mas estive agora a ver-las e vi que tinham uma mancha que devia ser provalmente um bocado de pó na câmara. Bati com o telemóvel devagarinho no vidro da mesa e saiu.

Deixo agora fotos do resto do dia de hoje que acho que se formaram algumas nuvens lenticulares.

Chove agora fraco.




IMG_20141215_161401 by guimeixen, on Flickr




PANO_20141215_161415 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141215_170927 by guimeixen, on Flickr




IMG_20141215_170846 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 00:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo agora fotos do resto do dia de hoje que acho que se formaram algumas nuvens lenticulares.



Que beleza de céu e de imagens! Todos os níveis de nuvens, as diferentes formas, as lenticularis, aquele grande arco de altocumulus, espantoso simplesmente. Luminosidade e cores lindas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Dez 2014 às 01:33)

De um momento para o outro passo de chuvisco para chuva moderada/forte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Dez 2014 às 02:31)

Vento moderado, com rajadas interessantes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2014 às 07:08)

Bom dia!
Esta noite ainda acumulei 4,1mm
Francelos vai com 3,3mm


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2014 às 08:04)

Bom dia, 

a chuva da madrugada acumulou *4 mm* por aqui. 

Neste momento não chove, 11.4 ºc actuais.

Céu muito nublado a Oeste e NW.


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 19:16)

(megafone) Pessoal do litoral norte, então ontem e hoje foi noite o dia todo? 

Ficam aqui as temperaturas amenas logo após o pôr-do-sol, a pressão já ultrapassou os 1030 hPa.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Não se passou nada de especial por aqui... 
Dias amenos, sem chuva e bastante sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2014 às 19:19)

Boas!
Hoje foi um dia nublado por aqui.
Máxima de 14,4ºC e minima de 9,9ºC alta para a época!

Atuais 10,3ºC / 82%HR / vento fraco de NNW

------
*Francelos:*
Maxima : 15.5 °C 
Minima : 11.1 °C
Rajada máxima foi de 35,6km/h de NW


----------



## Paelagius (18 Dez 2014 às 06:10)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro sobre o Rio Douro. Patm=1030mB e T=5.1°C


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2014 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

regresso das noites e madrugadas frias 

Por aqui mínima de *3.4 ºc*.

Neste momento 4.7 ºc e 96 % de humidade

Ligeira brisa de Leste.

Nevoeiro presente em algumas zonas e em especial sobre o Rio Douro.

Ontem, perto meia noite, passei numa zona rural da Maia com muitos campos, por essa hora o termómetro do carro já marcava 4 graus 

Nos próximos dias e com tempo anticiclónico serão de esperar umas mínimas bem frias.


----------



## Névoa (18 Dez 2014 às 10:26)

O amanhecer hoje foi muito bonito, com uma neblina baixa a pairar delicadamente sobre a copa das árvores mais altas.
Agora, na varanda, com os vidros fechados, está-se muito quentinho e bem ao sol, a gatinha que o diga.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 13:55)

Minima de 2.7 °C


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 17:25)

Boas!
Hoje o pôr do sol foi mais cedo , visto haver uma barra de nevoeiro marítimo a impedir de ver o sol até mais tarde..

Máxima de 11,2ºC agora já está a arrefecer com 9,9ºC.

Fotos tiradas há pouco (16:49H):










Imagem Satélite:




Visível a barra de nevoeiro presente a Oeste da costa !

TimeLapse:


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (18 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Será que amanha posso ter uma ligeira sincelada aqui por lousada , á noite tem estado nevoeiro e logo a temperatura vai descer aos 0ºC ou menos um pouco , é possivel haver sincelo amanha de manhha?


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2014 às 20:21)

Boas,

vai ficando frio por aqui, sigo com 7.5 ºc actuais. 

Vento nulo, 88 % humidade, pressão 1030.5 hpa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

Por aqui , já bastante fresco com 6,6ºC !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 21:05)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> vai ficando frio por aqui, sigo com 7.5 ºc actuais.
> 
> Vento nulo, 88 % humidade, pressão 1030.5 hpa.


Só por comparação, como está aí o vento?
Por aqui , vento de 11kmh e  rajadas de 17,7kmh de ENE, a sensação de frio ainda é maior .


----------



## CptRena (18 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

A minha varanda também já vai nos 7,0°C. 'Tá f'esquinho!


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Só por comparação, como está aí o vento?
> Por aqui , vento de 11kmh e  rajadas de 17,7kmh de ENE, a sensação de frio ainda é maior .



Por aqui vento nulo ou uma leve aragem que sopra de E  por vezes a 4/6 km/h, está bastante calmo.

6.7 °C actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 21:24)

Incrível não entendo como é que aqui a temperatura continua a descer mas o vento pelo contrário continua a subir !

Atuais 6,2ºC com rajadas de 19kmh


----------



## meteoamador (18 Dez 2014 às 22:15)

Boas 

Sem vento e céu limpo inicia-se uma boa inversão térmica.

7.1ºC  atuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 22:22)

Por aqui *5,8ºC* com vento de Leste ,rajadas a *22,5km/h!!*


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2014 às 22:54)

5.9 °C por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 23:49)

Está um frio lá fora !!


----------



## boneli (19 Dez 2014 às 01:35)

Boa noite...4º por aqui junto ao rio Este.


----------



## Stinger (19 Dez 2014 às 03:56)

em rio tinto estavam 3º á 1h


----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2014 às 08:33)

Dia amanheceu com algum gelo nos carros. 
Às 7h estavam -1.1ºC na IPMA/Merelim.

Edit: Às 8h estavam -1.7ºC nesta estação.


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2014 às 09:31)

Segundo o IPMA, Lamas de Mouro com -5ºC ás 8!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2014 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

O dia começou com nevoeiro. Aqui pelo burgo Pacense o sol ainda se vai escondendo por detrás das nuvens baixas e a geada é fraca a inexistente. No vale do rio Sousa, aí sim, a geada é moderada, em certos locais formada nos arbustos, pequenas árvores, etc.



MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Será que amanha posso ter uma ligeira sincelada aqui por lousada , á noite tem estado nevoeiro e logo a temperatura vai descer aos 0ºC ou menos um pouco , é possivel haver sincelo amanha de manhha?



Tecnicamente penso que o correto é mesmo chamar geada e não sincelo ao gelo que se formou. Os vales mais baixos da região apresentaram um nevoeiro espesso esta madrugada e agora pela manhã esta humidade toda passou a gelo.

*Tmín: -1,0ºC (sensor Oregon = termómetro de mercúrio)

Tatual: 4,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## vinc7e (19 Dez 2014 às 10:19)

Bom dia,
noite muito fria também por aqui, mínima de -2.2ºC .


----------



## jpmartins (19 Dez 2014 às 10:34)

E a mínima por aqui bem fresca também.


----------



## Bracaro (19 Dez 2014 às 11:13)

Hoje de manhã o relvado em frente à minha casa estava com uma camada de geada considerável, já tinha havido alguns dias com algum gelo, mas não como hoje. Imagino como estariam os campos fora da cidade...
Na minha varanda a mínima foi de 1,0º.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2014 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -0,3°C.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2014 às 13:48)

Boas,

a EMA de Merelim às 9 horas da manhã marcava -1,8ºC.


Ontem à noite apanhei um frio desgraçado quando caminhava por volta da meia noite. Temperatura por volta dos 0ºC e um nevoeiro cerrado. Já há muito que não via algo assim, parecia que estava a subir a serra da Estrela.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2014 às 14:08)

Boas,

por aqui a temperatura foi descendo muito lentamente durante a madrugada ficando a mínima nos *3.5 ºc* às 07:43 h.

Por agora 10.5 ºc e céu muito nublado/encoberto a impedir um maior aquecimento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2014 às 14:15)

Atuais 10,1ºC com vento fraco de NNE e céu nublado.
A minima foi fresquinha *2,3ºC* (7:58h)


----------



## Paelagius (19 Dez 2014 às 16:58)

A estação de Lordelo do Ouro deixou de emitir dados no Weatherunderground.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2014 às 18:40)

Paelagius disse:


> A estação de Lordelo do Ouro deixou de emitir dados no Weatherunderground.


Parece já estar a funcionar!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2014 às 18:45)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo , vou com 8,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.
A maxima foi 10,9ºC , hoje o sol não aqueceu ..


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2014 às 19:46)

Boas,

Vai arrefecendo bem por aqui e mais rápido que ontem com 7.3 ºc actuais. 

Extremos de hoje:






O gráfico da temperatura (últimas 24 horas)  na minha estação:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2014 às 19:51)

sigo com 4.7 ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2014 às 21:41)

Que frio lá fora, sigo com 5.7 °C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2014 às 22:08)

bem por este andar acho que vou bater o record de dezembro.

sigo com 2 ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Dez 2014 às 22:15)




----------



## Vince (19 Dez 2014 às 23:27)

Há alguém em Braga a enviar dados para o WUnderground da temperatura interior.
Aparece cada coisa ... 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBRAGA6


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2014 às 23:36)

Muito frio lá fora. Cheguei há pouco da cidade e a diferença para cá é notória. Isto aqui em baixo é um gelo. 


A EMA marcava 3,1ºC às 22:00.


Caminha-se para mais uma mínima negativa.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

Boa noite,

Cheguei a casa agora e o frio que se fazia sentir na rua, especialmente junto ao Douro, era bem marcante; literalmente de bater o dente. Curiosamente o termómetro do carro marcava 7ºC mas a sensação era claramente de uma temperatura bastante inferior, possivelmente devido à ligeira brisa, gelada, que se fazia sentir.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Dez 2014 às 00:44)

Lá fora *3,9ºC* com vento de ENE a 12,9kmh e rajadas de 24,1kmh


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Dez 2014 às 01:03)

Com vento nulo , *Estarreja IAVEIROE3 *vai com 1,8ºC
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROE3#history


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2014 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Manhã cheia de sol pelo Porto. Não se vê uma nuvem no horizonte.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 09:25)

ampa62 disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, Lamas de Mouro com -5ºC ás 8!



Que diferença para hoje:






As estações de montanha a superarem o litoral: os 9,7º de cabril, 7º de Lamas de Mouro e 6,6º de Montalegre! Penhas Douradas não desceu dos 7,5º (ontem a mínima foi 5,5º)

Entretanto, extremo de pressão:


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2014 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Pela imagem de satélite combinado do IPMA, há nebulosidade na faixa fronteiriça entre a Galiza e o Minho - observa-se a norte daqui uma faixa nebulosa cinzenta no sentido O-E.
Quanto às temperaturas nas zonas montanhosas, a explicação está nas temperaturas elevadas que se verificam em altitude - vejam neste tópico a explicação: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/inversao-termica-diurna.8032/#post-465275

Por cá o céu apresenta-se limpo.
A noite foi fria mas não tanto como a anterior.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.
Ontem a* máxima* ficou-se pelos *10,7ºC*.

*Tmín: 0,5ºC

Tatual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 88% (tantos oitos...)*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2014 às 17:59)

Isto hoje aqueceu bem aqui no Minho. 16h.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 19:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Pela imagem de satélite combinado do IPMA, há nebulosidade na faixa fronteiriça entre a Galiza e o Minho - observa-se a norte daqui uma faixa nebulosa cinzenta no sentido O-E.
> Quanto às temperaturas nas zonas montanhosas, a explicação está nas temperaturas elevadas que se verificam em altitude - vejam neste tópico a explicação: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/inversao-termica-diurna.8032/#post-465275
> ...



A nebulosidade deve estar associada aos restos da dissipação daquela frente que ficou encravada entre os três núcleos anticiclónicos.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2014 às 19:32)

Boas, 
Adensa-se o nevoeiro aqui pelo Porto ocidental.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2014 às 20:09)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco (calmo) de N.
Há neblina, eventualmente precursora do nevoeiro que o *João Pedro* refere.
O dia foi hoje bem mais quente do que ontem, aliás um denominador comum ao nosso litoral norte.

*Tmáx: 14,3ºC

Tatual: 5,4ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## meteoamador (20 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Neste momento 10.1ºC orvalha fortemente já está tudo molhado.

Também já algum nevoeiro.

Off-topic: Alguem sabe que aconteceu ás estações de Braga no wunderground, a mais proxima que encontro é em Ponte de Lima.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2014 às 22:13)

Por aqui o nevoeiro levantou há já algum tempo. Céu completamente limpo agora.


----------



## panzer4 (20 Dez 2014 às 22:24)

Boas! actuais 4ºC com excelente visibilidade,e ausencia de vento..
tudo leva a crer que acordaremos amanha com boa camada de geada!
Cumps!


----------



## guimeixen (20 Dez 2014 às 22:34)

Boa noite,

Ao passar perto da Decathlon e em outras zonas havia bastante nevoeiro. Na zona onde moro também há nevoeiro, mas menos:




Fog by guimeixen, on Flickr



Fog by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2014 às 22:36)

Amanhã quase de certeza que haverá geada.

Aproveito para divulgar a minha nova página do facebook dedicada à meteorologia, espero que gostem, ainda não postei nada na página com o passar do tempo dêem o vosso feedback.

https://www.facebook.com/meteoportugalnorte


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2014 às 22:41)

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui como eu já não via há bastante tempo. Visibilidade quase nula.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Dez 2014 às 22:43)

Dados atuais






Que ventania fria!
Incrível como o vento não para por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Dez 2014 às 22:55)

Não entendo como é que a estação com vento mais forte, regista a temperatura mais baixa..
Não deveria ser o contrário ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cada vez aumenta mais..


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Muito nevoeiro e humidade excessiva. Sei que não é possível mas diria que está nos 150%. 


O chão do meu alpendre está todo molhado como se tivesse sido lavado e caem pingas das telhas.


Foto esquisita mas dá para ter uma ideia da humidade/nevoeiro que está por cá:


----------



## guimeixen (20 Dez 2014 às 23:17)

Quando cheguei a casa havia pouco nevoeiro e passado alguns minutos ficou com bastante nevoeiro e em menos de 5 minutos desapareceu grande parte dele.

Algumas fotos de quando ficou com bastante e depois quando saiu:




Fog by guimeixen, on Flickr 


15879173018_f412d21ecb_o by guimeixen, on Flickr



Fog by guimeixen, on Flickr



Fog by guimeixen, on Flickr



Fog by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2014 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã plena de sol. Céu completamente limpo.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 19:36)

Reportagem belíssima feita pelo Garcia na região oeste, a não perder:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/solsticio-de-inverno-2014.8044/


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Dez 2014 às 21:15)

Boa noite,

Mais fotos do nevoeiro de ontem:




Nevoeiro by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Nevoeiro by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr

Esta última é idêntica à que pus ontem, só que com mais tempo dedicado. Mais parece uma foto tirada ao céu. 
Foi tirada na mesma posição da de cima.




Nevoeiro by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2014 às 21:20)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esta última é idêntica à que pus ontem, só que com mais tempo dedicado. Mais parece uma foto tirada ao céu.
> Foi tirada na mesma posição da de cima.
> 
> 
> ...


Como é que conseguiste este efeito? Com o flash? Ficam muito curiosas de facto!


----------



## CptRena (21 Dez 2014 às 21:23)

Sim, é o flash que cria esse efeito. Já uma vez apanhei algo assim. Até parece neve a cair


----------



## james (22 Dez 2014 às 10:58)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia com céu limpo , embora frio .

Tatual : 9 graus centígrados
Tmin : 1 grau centígrado


----------



## Estação SP (22 Dez 2014 às 11:09)

Bom dia 

Temperatura mínima: *4ºC*

 Neste momento está céu limpo por agora e com uma temperatura mais amena de *12,6ºC*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Dez 2014 às 17:27)

Boas!
Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado.
A máxima foi de 9,5ºC
Minima de 6,3ºC
Atuais 8,9ºC com 81%HR e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## cookie (23 Dez 2014 às 17:52)

nos últimos dias ceu limpo e temp baixas, a chegarem aos 4graus. Hoje o dia amanheceu encoberto e ha pouco o ceu estava assim


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2014 às 12:48)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o natal parece que trará um pouco mais de sol do que ontem.
O sol brilha a espaços, através do manto de nuvens que cobre parcialmente o céu.
O vento sopra fraco de NE.

*Tatual: 11,7ºC
Hr: 73%
*​Votos de um Santo e Feliz Natal


----------



## meteoamador (25 Dez 2014 às 18:52)

Boas

Dia solarengo com maxima 17ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 12.2ºC 

Continuação de um Bom Natal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Dez 2014 às 02:03)

Boas!
Por aqui está assim:






A temperatura tem tido algumas oscilações , muito devido ao vento moderado presente...





(EDIT: 5,9ºC )


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Dez 2014 às 02:20)

Estacões no WU um pouco mais a SUL daqui : 
- *Ovar - Sao Miguel IPORTUGA67: 4,9ºC  ( VENTO NULO)*
*- Estarreja IAVEIROE3 : 3ºC  ( VENTO NULO) *


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Dez 2014 às 17:59)

Boas!
Por aqui, ando a testar a prenda de natal...
(Foto tirada com uma GoPro Hero4)


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Dez 2014 às 18:04)

Agora tempo bastante agradável com 10,8ºC e vento fraco de NNW
A minima foi de 4,8ºC e máxima de 13,7ºC

Francelos vai com 11ºC  a máxima foi 16,3ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

De volta...
A estabilidade meteorológica tem disto, não há nada a fazer quanto a isso.
Também quando os afazeres são muitos, a importância da meteorologia (que é muita) passa a ser relativa.
Mas cá estou para relatar.
Hoje tivemos um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco. Alguma neblina esteve sempre presente, mas é precisamente agora à noite queela se apresenta mais densa.
Não temos muito frio, mas na próxima semana ele deverá cá chegar de forma mais marcada, numa situação que é habitual todos os anos mas que se afigurava mais difícil neste. As noite deverão apresentar geadas moderadas (eventualmente fortes) com temperaturas negativas nas regiões mais interiores do nosso litoral.

*Tmín: 0,7ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC

Tatual: 3,0ºC
Hr: 88%*​
Votos de continuação de festas felizes e bom fim de semana


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 01:06)

Atuais 4,9ºC 
Gráficos do cumulus das ultimas 24h:





Quase a igualar a temperatura da madrugada passada..

O vento também tem estado a "favorecer" a descida da temperatura..


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 01:25)

Continua a descida com *4,1ºC* , está a descer 1,2ºC/Hr!!

Nevoeiro denso com *96%*HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 02:38)

Estações no WUNDERGROUND aqui perto:
- Estarreja IAVEIROE3: *2,4ºC*
- Ovar - Sao Miguel IPORTUGA67: 4,7ºC
- FrancelosVNGaia IPORTOPO8: 6,9ºC 
- Weather Rechousa_VNGaia IPORTOCA2: 3,2ºC (windchill:*0,6ºC*)(Localização atual)
- SMPC - Gondomar IPORTOGO5: 3,2ºC
- CT2GNC - 7 Caminhos - Gondomar IPORTODI5: 3,9ºC
- PORTO J.Tavares CT1BDS-Ham Radio IPORTORI2: 3,4ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2014 às 04:41)

Boas,

fotos do dia 23 em Palmeira. A época Natalícia não me deu grande disponibilidade de as colocar mais cedo. 




Braga, 23 Dez by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Braga, 23 Dez by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr




Braga, 23 Dez by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


Esta foi uma exposição de 30 segundos. Por isso ficou com cores tão vivas.




A Norte do Cávado by RuiPedroFotografia, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 04:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> fotos do dia 23 em Palmeira. A época Natalícia não me deu grande disponibilidade de as colocar mais cedo.
> 
> ...



 fantásticos _undulatus asperatus_! Boas fotos! E não disseram nada sobre isto? São formações bem raras.

A que horas foi isto observado? Ainda não consigo perceber como mais ninguém reportou este fenómeno! É espantoso este céu! Parabéns Rui Pedro, foste o único a ver isto pelos vistos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 08:26)

Bom dia!
Nevoeiro cerrado , humidade 98%!
Atuais 3,3ºC com vento de ENE
O windChill é 0,7ºC

A  temperatura mínima foi de 3,1ºC as 2:31h

 Pressão atmosférica : 1030,28mb


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2014 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

nevoeiro muito fechado neste momento, não se consegue ver nada a uns 15/20 metros..é um nevoeiro gelado que vem do interior 

mínima de *3.1 ºc*

Neste momento 3.6 ºc  com 97 % de humidade, vento fraco de ESE, 1030.4 hpa de pressão.

Tempo frio e muito húmido


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 08:45)

Por aqui está assim


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 10:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> fotos do dia 23 em Palmeira. A época Natalícia não me deu grande disponibilidade de as colocar mais cedo.
> 
> ...


UAUUUU!!!  Fantásticas! 
Que belo time-lapse que tinham dado!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 10:52)

StormRic disse:


> fantásticos _undulatus asperatus_! Boas fotos! E não disseram nada sobre isto? São formações bem raras.
> 
> A que horas foi isto observado? Ainda não consigo perceber como mais ninguém reportou este fenómeno! É espantoso este céu! Parabéns Rui Pedro, foste o único a ver isto pelos vistos.


A malta andava com a cabeça mais na terra que no ar em vésperas de Natal...


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 12:55)

Aqui ainda com 8,4ºC
A pressão tem vindo a descer , vai em *1028.7 hPa*


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 13:21)

Fotos desta manhã:
9:45h






10:49h




(Tirei com a GoPro ,  a minha nikon está no seguro , o obturador foi-se..)


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 13:24)

TimeLapse com a gorpro esta manhã:


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2014 às 15:31)

StormRic disse:


> fantásticos _undulatus asperatus_! Boas fotos! E não disseram nada sobre isto? São formações bem raras.
> 
> A que horas foi isto observado? Ainda não consigo perceber como mais ninguém reportou este fenómeno! É espantoso este céu! Parabéns Rui Pedro, foste o único a ver isto pelos vistos.



Obrigado StormRic. 

Cheguei a ver uma foto postada aqui no dia 23 na zona de Vila do Conde, que mostra algo do género. A fotos foram tiradas por volta das 16:10. Nunca tinha visto ao vivo este tipo de formações. Sabia da sua existência mas não sabia o nome. são muito interessantes de facto.



João Pedro disse:


> UAUUUU!!!  Fantásticas!
> Que belo time-lapse que tinham dado!



Obrigado João Pedro.

------------------------------------------------------

Quanto às condições actuais por aqui, sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e está fresco. Deveremos ter alguma chuva nas próximas horas.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> (Tirei com a GoPro , a minha nikon está no seguro , o obturador foi-se..)



Grande maquininha essa GoPro, especialmente nas tuas mãos ! É verdade, os obturadores têm um período de vida um bocado aleatório, da Nikon não sei qual é o número de disparos esperado mas nas Canon às vezes tive surpresas antes das 100.000, uma 400D conseguiu no entanto ultrapassar as 400.000 antes de o sistema eléctrico colapsar por maus tratos evidentes com a maresia. Mas quando está no seguro/garantia vale sempre a pena a renovação do obturador, depois de expirada já não.

O nevoeiro aí estava acompanhado por formações de nuvens médias com padrões interessantes em ondas! O modo panorâmico da GoPro é muito bom para caçadas ao céu, vai dar bons frutos como já se vê


----------



## Paelagius (27 Dez 2014 às 16:09)

Mindelo, Vila do Conde
23.12.2014 16:54




23.12.2014 16:58


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 16:43)

Paelagius disse:


> Mindelo, Vila do Conde
> 23.12.2014 16:54
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos de comparação. O céu aí teve alguma ondulação mas não chegou a ser tão acentuada, não chegou a "asperatus".


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 18:46)

Ainda não há previsões de neve, mas graças ao *guimeixen* temos aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-88#post-466240 um delírio de imagens da neve! Não percam!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 19:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro.


Eu é que agradeço! Desde que vi uma vez um time-lapse aqui no fórum destas formações fiquei completamente "fisgado"! Só tenho pena de não as ter visto ao vivo! 

Quanto ao Porto - já estou de volta à Invicta - alguma nebulosidade passageira e algum frio mas nada de especial.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 22:22)

Por aqui o vento já está de SUL .
Com 9,4ºC e 96% de humidade!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 23:27)

Boas,

Este João também anda em fase de testes da "prendinha" que o Pai Natal (eu) deixou no sapatinho... 



Cloudy night. Porto, 27-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2014 às 23:58)

Mais uma...



Cloudy night. Porto, 27-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 00:05)

Fotos espetaculares *João Pedro!*

Estas fotos foram tiradas perto da ADIRA , certo?


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 00:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Este João também anda em fase de testes da "prendinha" que o Pai Natal (eu) deixou no sapatinho...
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! Com que então super-grande angular nova?

Uma das coisas que admiro nas tuas fotos é a qualidade do acabamento e a suavidade sem ruído, algo que eu nem sempre consigo.  excelente trabalho! 

Pelo movimento das nuvens esta vista deve ser para nor-noroeste e é a frente oclusa fraquinha já a entrar.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 00:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos espetaculares *João Pedro!*
> 
> Estas fotos foram tiradas perto da ADIRA , certo?


Obrigado João! 
Sim, o telhado que se vê na base da foto é a ADIRA, a minha vizinha de estimação que me permite estas vistas desafogadas dos céus do Porto!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 00:11)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui o vento já está de SUL .
> Com 9,4ºC e 96% de humidade!



Interessante esse vento de sul, no aeroporto está fraco de SE, e em S.Gens estava nulo às 23h. Esses rumos estão contra-corrente do deslocamento das nuvens visível na animação de satélite, que é um nor-noroeste aproximado.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 00:16)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos! Com que então super-grande angular nova?
> 
> Uma das coisas que admiro nas tuas fotos é a qualidade do acabamento e a suavidade sem ruído, algo que eu nem sempre consigo.  excelente trabalho!


Obrigado Ricardo! 
É tudo novo, incluindo a máquina! Perdi a cabeça...
Com a máquina antiga por vezes dava-lhes um ligeiro tratamento no photoshop para remover algum ruído em excesso, especialmente nas noturnas. Mas com esta a conversa já outra! 

Venham os eventos meteorológicos!  Agora é que vai ser! 

A vista é sensivelmente para sudeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

Também está a olhar para o movimento das nuvens e reparei que o vento estava o contrario ..Nada previa este fluxo de S/SW
Como se pode ver no WU existem algumas estações com vento/brisa com componente Sul:





O vento deveria de estar de NNW


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 00:32)

As nuvens que fotografei estão a vir de NNO.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 01:59)

Temperatura pouco varia , vou com 9,6ºC e vento fraco de SW.

A pressão continua a descer , atuais 1024.9 hPa.

Francelos mais junto ao mar, vai com 11,4ºC e centro fraco de S/SSE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 02:12)

Muita humidade , visibilidade bastante reduzida.
Nevoeiro denso em algumas zonas 





Temperaturas agradáveis, mesmo a esta hora :


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2014 às 02:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muita humidade , visibilidade bastante reduzida.
> Nevoeiro denso em algumas zonas



Boa noite,

Por aqui, consigo ver para o outro lado do Rio sem qualquer limitação na visibilidade.


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2014 às 03:04)

Ta a chover bem, nem parece verdade


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 03:31)

Temperaturas com descidas canceladas:









Precipitação ainda fraca até às 2h:








E a rede de estações a começar a falhar as comunicações em cima do acontecimento. Porque será que só acontece nestas alturas?
Estava tudo a correr tão bem, várias estações foram repostas em funcionamento, com certeza num notável esforço de manutenção.


----------



## Paula (28 Dez 2014 às 03:34)

Boas!

Chove certinho por aqui!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2014 às 05:31)

Boa noite,

Não sei se começou agora mas apenas agora dei conta que chove aqui também.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 08:34)

Bom dia, 

por aqui mínima de *9.5 ºc* que deverá ser batida mais logo. 

A chuva da madrugada rendeu *3.6 mm* 

De momento céu encoberto e sem chuva, 11.3ºc actuais, 96 % de humidade, vento de WNW 6 Km/h, pressão 1023.5 hpa.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 09:21)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não sei se começou agora mas apenas agora dei conta que chove aqui também.


Começou a chover muito antes das 5h00. Pelos menos pelas duas e picos já chovia.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se completamente encoberto e chove muito ligeiramente.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 09:23)

Chove bem por aqui


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 09:39)

Snifa disse:


> Chove bem por aqui



Um vídeo que fiz há minutos ( 720 p )


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 10:55)

Já passou!  Agora bastante sol entre as ainda muitas nuvens que vão passando


----------



## Névoa (28 Dez 2014 às 11:09)

Há pouco caíam ainda algumas gotas banhadas pelo sol, agora o céu está mais encoberto, sem chuva, mas saiu o sol de novo agora mesmo.

Bastante notável o aumento de temperatura desde ontem, amanhã a história vai ser outra...


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 11:29)

Por aqui já com abertas, as nuvens vão passando vindas de NW, foto que fiz há minutos, 15 segundos de exposição com filtro LEE de 10 stops

Fluxo de NW bem marcado:







Sigo com *4.4 mm* acumulados e 12.2 ºc .


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 13:30)

Esta madrugada acumulei 3,3mm 
A temperatura minima foi 9,4ºC 
Atuais 12,2ºC , 75%HR e vento moderado de NNW.

De reparar que quando a pressão começou de descer (cerca 10:30h ) a humidade também desceu bastante.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 16:00)

O que todos gostávamos de ver por cá:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-89#post-466406
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2014.7465/page-89#post-466408


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 17:55)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima de *12.6 ºc* com bastante vento durante a tarde, neste momento o vento continua por vezes moderado de N/NNW 

Começa a arrefecer, sigo com 9.7 ºc  actuais, apenas a 0.2 ºc de bater a  mínima de hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2014 às 19:20)

Boa noite.

A chuva desta madrugada foi em geral fraca - o acumulado foi de *4,5 mm*.
Entretanto com o passar das horas o céu foi progressivamente ficando quase limpo e agora reinam apenas as estrelas.
A noite está fresca, mas verdadeiramente o frio só amanhã chegará cá.

*Tatual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 66%
*​Continuação de festas felizes e uma excelente semana.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 19:48)

A temperatura cai a pique, sigo com 7.8 ºc actuais está um  vento cortante na rua


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 19:58)

Snifa disse:


> A temperatura cai a pique, sigo com 7.8 ºc actuais está um  vento cortante na rua



Por aqui também está bastante frio !
Vou um pouco mais quente do que tu aí , atuais* 8,1ºC / 71%HR* e vento moderado de *NNW / N / NNE*.

A Máxima foi igualzinha à tua , *12,6ºC* (11:56h)


----------



## AJCS (28 Dez 2014 às 20:59)

Temp. actual 7,4ºc

Pressão com tendência para subir, neste momento 1026 mbar


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 21:06)

7.0 ºc actuais, que ventinho fresco na rua..


----------



## ampa62 (28 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Boa noite, por aqui em Covas, 5,6ºC e 70% HR. Em testes com uma estação meteorológica nova


----------



## meteoamador (28 Dez 2014 às 21:34)

Temperatura cai rapidamente 6.1ºC atuais


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 21:37)

Desta vez não há dúvidas de onde vem o frio, o "plano inclinado" das temperaturas é quase perfeito:







off-topic: algo está a falhar nas comunicações, já devia estar disponível o quadro das 20h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Aqui estão 6,9ºC o windchill é de 4ºC 
Vento de N a 18kmh com rajadas de 31kmh

Humidade *72%!!*


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2014 às 22:14)

*6.4 ºc* actuais, nota-se bem que a atmosfera está a arrefecer e o frio vai entrando 

Este vento de NNE aumenta ainda mais a sensação de frio


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 22:31)

Por aqui *6,4ºC* e vento gélido de N/NNE
Humidade relativamente baixa , 73%!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 22:51)

Várias estações no WU com fluxo de NNW / N / NNE:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 23:44)

Por aqui rajadas de 29kmh a estragar a descida da temperatura...Atuais *6,7ºc*

Em Estarreja IAVEIROE3, estão *3,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 00:13)

Descida indecisa em alguns locais:











Mas em outros locais desce à razão de mais de um grau por hora! (Macedo de Cavaleiros, Mirandela)


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 00:24)

Temperatura em queda, atuais *5,7ºC*
Windchill*:** 2,8ºC *


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 00:32)

Aqui em 15min a temperatura desceu 1,4graus 

Isto aconteceu talvez porque o vento rodou um pouco para ENE, assim trás o frio do interior para aqui..


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 01:01)

No Wunderground , Estarreja IAVEIROE3 vai com 3,1ºC.
(http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IAVEIROE3#history/s20141228/e20141228/mdaily)

Esta estação tem registos idênticos  com a de Dunas de Mira do IPMA.
Estão as duas a uma cota cerca de 11metros.

Em comparação ás 23h:
-Estarreja: 4,5ºC
-Dunas de mira: 5,3ºC

Gráficos:
>Dunas de mira









>Estarreja


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 01:25)

Como a rotação do vento , influencia a temperatura.. depois de ter estado com 5,2ºC, agora vou com 6,6ºc , porque o vento rodou de ENE para NE (momento esse em que a velocidade do vento disparou também !).


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 02:56)

Ainda com 6,4 graus , levantou vento uns minutos atrás estive com rajadas de 42kmh!:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Paelagius (29 Dez 2014 às 03:02)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda com 6,4 graus , levantou vento uns minutos atrás estive com rajadas de 42kmh!:assobio::assobio:



De vez em quando fazem-se ouvir por aqui também.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 03:19)

O anticiclone instala-se:


----------



## Paelagius (29 Dez 2014 às 04:21)

StormRic disse:


> O anticiclone instala-se:



A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a aumentar.

A temperatura começa a diminuir outra vez.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 07:59)

Bom dia,
Que ventania !!!
Rajada máxima de *53kmh* as 7:13h

Mínima de *4,7ºc*
Quase impossível andar na rua com este vento gélido !!
Atuais: *4,8ºC*


----------



## Paelagius (29 Dez 2014 às 08:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Quase impossível andar na rua com este vento gélido !!



Bom dia,

A quem o dizes... Tentei tirar uma fotografia, fechei logo a janela...


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 08:21)

Eu consegui ir lá fora para tirar uma foto..não resisti a estas cores  
Foto tirada às 7:43h


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 08:29)

Agora com 5,1ºc , humidade 61%.
WindChill 0,5ºc
Temp aparente -2,5ºC

Vento de NE a 39kmh com rajadas de 48kmh!! Está incrível:assobio:

Os postes de iluminação abanam por todos os lados!!


----------



## Veterano (29 Dez 2014 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Estão 5,6º, com vento muito fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 09:21)

Não contava com tanto vento , por aqui as rajadas são bem fortes!!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer muito frio e solarengo pelo Porto. Por aqui o vento não se fez notar (estou a pé desde as 6h00), o que não deixa de ser curioso.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 09:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Amanhecer muito frio e solarengo pelo Porto. Por aqui o vento não se fez notar (estou a pé desde as 6h00), o que não deixa de ser curioso.



Sim é curioso , repara na estação de lordelo do ouro( talvez a mais perto daí) e compara com os valores da minha..impressionante !





Um dos fatores é a cota em que estão localizadas, que é o dobro.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2014 às 09:48)

Bom dia .

por aqui mínima de *4.0 ºc* às 8:21 h

O gráfico da temperatura na minha estação ( últimas 12 horas ) a temperatura foi oscilando ao longo da madrugada:






Neste momento vento moderado de E/ENE e 5.5 ºc causam uma elevada sensação de frio 

a próxima madrugada deverá ser um pouco mais fria


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2014 às 09:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Sim é curioso , repara na estação de lordelo do ouro( talvez a mais perto daí) e compara com os valores da minha..impressionante !
> 
> Um dos fatores é a cota em que estão localizadas, que é o dobro.


Realmente as diferenças são bastante notórias! Esta estação está a cerca de 1,35 km de minha casa. Tenho outra ligeiramente mais perto, e mais para o interior, na Rua São João de Brito a sensivelmente 1,25 km daqui.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2014 às 10:02)

Cá ficam também algumas fotos deste frio amanhecer. O melhor ficou tapado pelos prédios...



Amanhecer no Porto. 29-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amanhecer no Porto. 29-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Amanhecer no Porto. 29-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2014 às 10:04)

E algumas de ontem; mais "turbulentas". 



Céus do Porto. 28-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto. 28-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto. 28-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Céus do Porto. 28-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (29 Dez 2014 às 10:37)

Bom dia ,

Após ter havido alguma chuva ontem ,  hoje o céu volta a estar limpo e com altas pressões novamente , ( 1040 hPa e que parece continuar , continuar e continuar nas próximas semanas ) .

A temperatura desceu consideravelmente . 

Tmin :  1 grau centígrado
Tatual : 6 graus centígrados

Boa camada de geada !


----------



## james (29 Dez 2014 às 10:41)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Após ter havido alguma chuva ontem ,  hoje o céu volta a estar limpo e com altas pressões novamente , ( 1040 hPa e que parece continuar , continuar e continuar nas próximas semanas ) .
> 
> ...




Apenas por curiosidade , às nove e meia da manhã ainda estavam apenas 2 graus centígrados .


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2014 às 10:56)

7.1ºc actuais e rajadas de 40 Km/h..vai lá vai..


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2014 às 11:11)

Agora sim parece que o vento chegou ao Porto! As janelas já dão sinal disso!


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2014 às 11:16)

Aqui em Espinho a temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *5,6ºC*.

Neste momento estão *9,7ºC* e Vento de *Este* a *14 km/h*.


----------



## Bracaro (29 Dez 2014 às 11:28)

Hoje tive uma mínima de 0,7º no terraço da minha casa, mas geada havia pouca. Mas quando saí de casa, às 08:30, a sensação térmica era de muito mais frio.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2014 às 11:30)

Mapa do wunderground das temperaturas atuais


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2014 às 11:53)

Video que fiz há momentos do meu anemómetro analógico da Maximum Instruments já com mais de 16 anos e ainda com o sensor de vento original.

No início regista uma rajada de *55 Km/h* ( ver agulha amarela a ser empurrada pela preta ) mas entretanto esse valor já subiu para *61 Km/h* há coisa de 5 minutos ( ver 720 p)


Sigo com 8.2 ºc e grande ventania de E/ENE


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 13:20)

Até ficar off estava com grandes rajadas!!
Se bem que o mastro da EM parece que abana , já foi falado aqui pelos registos de acumulados disparatados..


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 14:00)

Atuais 8,8ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2014 às 14:04)

Neste momento *11,3ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 15:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mapa do wunderground das temperaturas atuais


Boa ! Mais uma Davis no WU!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 15:29)

Ainda com *9,2ºC* e com humidade muito baixa apenas *33%*!
Vento moderado de* ENE* , Rajadas de *37kmh.*


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2014 às 16:25)

Boas,

hoje de manhã por volta das 8 estava um frio danado. Segundo a EMA estavam -1,9ºC e juntamente com o vento...insuportável. 


Por agora o meu sensor marca 11,8ºC e humidade muito baixa mesmo, 22%. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 16:27)

Por aqui a temperatura já desce , atuais *8*,*9ºC e 33% hr.*
Máxima de *9,3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2014 às 16:49)

Boa tarde.

Por cá  tivemos uma noite fria, mas o vento não permitiu que a temperatura baixasse dos *1,9ºC* de *mínima*.
O céu apresenta-se quase limpo, apenas com alguma nebulosidade alta, do tipo cirros, principalmente a SO neste momento.
O vento tem soprado de forma constante, entre o moderado da madrugada e manhã e o fraco agora.
Destaque para o ponto de orvalho de -4,0ºC.

*Tmáx: 11,3ºC

Tatual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 39%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 16:49)

Boa inversão em dunas de mira:





Acho estranho como é que a estação, tem registos tão baixos de temperatura!
Não registou vento , qualquer dia ainda passo lá para ver o local.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2014 às 17:10)

Descida considerável da temperatura de há bocado para cá (em 21 minutos).

*Tatual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 41%
P.Orvalho: -5,0ºC*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 17:35)




----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2014 às 17:41)

Continua a descida rápida da temperatura...

*16.50h:
T: 8,8ºC

17.11h:
T: 7,1ºC*​

*17.40h:
T: 4,5ºC
Hr: 47%
P.Orvalho: -6,0ºC*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 17:48)

Aristocrata disse:


> Continua a descida rápida da temperatura...
> 
> *16.50h:
> T: 8,8ºC
> ...



Aí a temperatura está a descer a todo Gás 
Já com 4,1ºC !! Daqui a pouco bates a mínima da madrugada..


----------



## james (29 Dez 2014 às 18:03)

Muito frio por aqui  . . .

Apenas 6 graus !


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

Desde as 16.50h, a temperatura desceu dos *8,8ºC* para os atuais *3,5ºC* (18.04h)...Fresquinho! 

O vento fraco permite uma descida rápida da temperatura.


----------



## AJCS (29 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Temp. max. 8,8 ºC

Temp. actual 5,8ºC

Pressão actual 1033 mBar


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 18:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu consegui ir lá fora para tirar uma foto..não resisti a estas cores
> Foto tirada às 7:43h





João Pedro disse:


> Cá ficam também algumas fotos deste frio amanhecer.



 Já há material para o novo tópico  (eu não tenho...) :assobio:
Amanhã não falho, vai com geada e tudo, espero...


----------



## cookie (29 Dez 2014 às 18:55)

Ainda cheguei a apanhar esses asperatus numa foto que publiquei. Hoje já refrescou um pouco. De momento 8 graus 71% HR e 1018PA. foto tirada perto das 17h.





Ps. As vossas fotos são espetaculares! Do tlm não consigo fazer like mas são fantásticas


----------



## Paula (29 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Boas noites.

Está um gelo lá fora 
O meu termómetro auriol marca no momento 8.5ºC, mas lá fora parece estar bem menos graças ao 'windchill'.
O céu está limpinho!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2014 às 19:05)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 5.2ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2014 às 19:06)

Por aqui já 1º, muito frio 
manhã vai estar uma bela geada...


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2014 às 19:11)

Por aqui já vai nos 3,6ºC.


Vai ser mais uma noite gelada. Esperemos que o vento não estrague uma bela camada de geada amanhã, o que é o mais provável.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Dez 2014 às 19:25)

Boa noite!
Por aqui a temperatura vai nos* 0.8ºC* mas o vento já rodou e já vai fazer estragos tal como na noite passada!


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2014 às 19:37)

3.9ºC a descer bem.


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Dez 2014 às 19:57)

Por cá 8.2ºC de salientar os 32% de HR


----------



## Cadito (29 Dez 2014 às 20:22)

*3,3 ºC*

Isto promete


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2014 às 20:35)

boa noite 1ºC apenas!
se o vento não aparecer facilmente chego aos -2ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2014 às 20:39)

cookie disse:


> Ainda cheguei a apanhar esses asperatus numa foto que publiquei.



Nesta mensagem, certo? http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-dezembro-2014.7990/page-21#post-465751
Estariam a formar-se nessa altura, ainda não podiam ser classificados como asperatus. Tiraste mais depois?

Belo esse céu de hoje, uma pintura abstracta com jogos de linhas que a composição enquadrou bem, incluindo os caminhos nas dunas 

Entretanto começou a descida a acentuar-se:









Estranho como Arouca está no grupo das resistentes, que inclui Cabo Carvoeiro, Faro e a "ilha de calor" de Lisboa.


----------



## cookie (29 Dez 2014 às 21:16)

Certo. Não tirei mais. Ia a conduzir por isso apenas fui observando o fenómeno até ficar de noite.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Dez 2014 às 21:17)

Sigo com uns interessantes *-1.2ºC*!!!


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje:






Neste momento 7.7ºc, vento de E 16 Km/h, humidade 34 %, pressão:1035.2 hpa

Sensação de frio elevada devido ao vento


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Hoje ao cair da noite; o frio começou a sentir-se de imediato, especialmente devido ao vento. 



Clear skies. Porto, 29-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clear skies. Porto, 29-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Clear skies. Porto, 29-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Dez 2014 às 21:31)

Boa noite.

Brrrrrr! Agora sim, antes das 22h e já nos negativos...
A geada já está bem instalada e promete ser moderada (se entretanto entrar vento com temperaturas abaixo de zero teremos geada negra pela manhã).

O colega *Freamunde!Allez* segue naturalmente com mais frio que eu mas isto anda próximo.

*Tatual: -0,8ºC
Hr: 57%
P.orvalho: -9,0ºC*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2014 às 21:42)

Por aqui o vento, embora fraco, já fez das suas. Temperatura foi dos 1,5ºC para os 5,3ºC em pouco tempo.


Amenizou completamente. Humidade também caiu dos 61% para os 31%. 


Lá se vai a geada. Alguma corrente marítima de certeza.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Dez 2014 às 22:09)

E continua a descida, sigo agora com *-2.1ºC*... um pouco menos que o nosso colega *Aristocrata*...mas as temperaturas andam bem perto uma da outra...


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2014 às 22:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa ! Mais uma Davis no WU!!



A Davis já existe no wunderground desde 2012 só que eu quero poupar eletricidade e ligo de vez em quando.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2014 às 22:13)

Em Espinho estão *7,7ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 22:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Em Espinho estão *7,7ºC*


Bastante fresco aí , beira mar .. Francelos vai com 8,8ºC e 35%HR 
Algum vento de NE/ ENE


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 22:27)

Aqui estão *7ºC* / *34%*HR e vento NE com rajadas 42kmh.


----------



## cookie (29 Dez 2014 às 22:41)

De momento 4,6graus, 71%HR e 1020 PA.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2014 às 22:46)

Dunas de mira já ía com *-2ºC* às 21H

Interessante os dados destas 3 Estações no WU:


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

Vento:











O dew point não se vê pois está lá em baixo nos -11,0ºC.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2014 às 22:53)

Dunas de Mira (IPMA) ultima hora -2ºC
Paços de Ferreira com -1.2ºC
Ovar com -1ºC
Gemieira (ponte de lima) com -0.4ºC
Ponte De Lima (IPMA) ultima hora -0.2ºC
Trofa com 0ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto (IPMA) ultima hora 0.4ºC
Estarreja com 0.6ºC
Braga (IPMA) ultima hora 0.9ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2014 às 23:00)

sigo com -0.6 ºC 

ceu limpo vento nulo!
do outro lado da serra temos temperaturas bem positivas graças ao vento.


----------



## Barreto (29 Dez 2014 às 23:17)

Incrivel a temperatura registada nas Dunas de Mira. Em mira fazia mesmo muito frio. 

Sai de Mira pelas 8h e 25 com 2ºC em direcção a Ílhavo. 0ºC desde Calvão até Stº André já com geada em cima dos carros à beira da estrada. 2ºC em Vagos, 3ºC em Ìlhavo e cheguei a casa com 4º.. Moro numa zona mais alta (12m) a 100 m do canal do rio boco.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Neste momento *7,4ºC *em Espinho e ponto de orvalho -5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (29 Dez 2014 às 23:46)

Por aqui sigo com 2.3ºC


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2014 às 00:03)

Dunas de Mira com uns impressionantes -2.6ºC, por aqui a cerca de 10km em linha recta também vai descendo 1.7ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

Por aqui ventania do costume a não deixar a  temperatura descer ..





Algumas estações Wunderground mais a SUL, com registos incríveis  , não há vento por lá 








No IPMA , não se pode deixar esquecer o congelador que é Dunas de Mira!!
Ía com *-2,7ºC *às 23h.
Mais frio só na Guarda, com -3,5ºC!


----------



## ruka (30 Dez 2014 às 00:20)

de salientar os 0 graus do aeroporto do Porto á meia noite... muito pouco habituais


----------



## cookie (30 Dez 2014 às 00:23)

De momento 3graus e 74% HR.


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

ruka disse:


> de salientar os 0 graus do aeroporto do Porto á meia noite... muito pouco habituais



Se viu no Wunderground essa estação não está a funcionar, na do IPMA do Aeroporto na última actualização está com 5.3ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Porquê vento?? Porquê?  *1.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vento:



 9º? É mesmo essa a temperatura que está aí? Já não há estações a essa temperatura, está tudo para baixo:


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Porquê vento?? Porquê?  *1.5ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 00:31)

jpmartins disse:


> Se viu no Wunderground essa estação não está a funcionar, na do IPMA do Aeroporto na última actualização está com 5.3ºC.



E a Estação Ovar Mil , na base aérea os valores estão corretos?
Diz que estão* -1ºC *e *93%HR.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 00:34)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Porquê vento?? Porquê?  *1.5ºC*


Em paços de ferreira , também está a subir vai em *2,7ºC.*
Pelo contrario na Trofa ,continua a descer com* -1ºc*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 00:59)

Murteira IOVARARA2 a cerca de 6km do mar, vai com *-0,9ºC!*

Aqui 5,5ºC o vento está a diminuir de intensidade.
Humidade baixa apenas 34%


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2014 às 01:19)

StormRic disse:


> 9º? É mesmo essa a temperatura que está aí? Já não há estações a essa temperatura, está tudo para baixo:


Chegou aos 9°C sim. E acho que está bem, visto que a EMA também andou perto desse registo e algumas estações nas redondezas. Agora já voltou a baixar.

Não estava à espera deste vento. É pena pois tinha tudo para ser uma noite bem fria.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 01:24)

Que se passa em Braga? Vento?


----------



## boneli (30 Dez 2014 às 01:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Que se passa em Braga? Vento?



bastante..


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 01:54)

boneli disse:


> bastante..


Ainda há quem consiga ter mais. Lamas de Mouro por exemplo. Deve estar bastante agradável por lá!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 01:59)

A estação de Dunas de mira deve ter uma muralha a toda volta , não lhe pega o vento !!

Às 00h ia com uns incríveis -2,8ºC


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 02:01)

E Ponte de Lima também, com -2,2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 02:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação de Dunas de mira deve ter uma muralha a toda volta , não lhe pega o vento !!
> 
> Às 00h ia com uns incríveis -2,8ºC


Ainda gostava de saber que raio se passa na Dunas de Mira para apresentar sempre temperaturas tão baixas em relação à envolvente. Alguém conhece a localização da estação?


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 02:14)

João Pedro disse:


> E Ponte de Lima também, com -2,2ºC.


Sim também não tem  vento desde as 20h


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 02:23)

A localização está aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...s-estacoes-automaticas-ipma.7371/#post-398694


----------



## cookie (30 Dez 2014 às 03:14)

2graus 70%HR


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2014 às 03:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A localização está aqui:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...s-estacoes-automaticas-ipma.7371/#post-398694


Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 06:35)

Braga e Arouca continuam ilhas de calor:


----------



## Paelagius (30 Dez 2014 às 06:40)

Está ventinho lá fora...


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 08:17)

Ventania por aqui !
Que frio na rua


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 08:30)

WU:
Ovar - são joao mínima de -1,4ºc
Estarreja mínima de -2,2ºc






IPMA:
Dunas de mira -3,9ºC (7h)






Quer em mira como Estarreja a inversão foi quebrada devido ao vento


----------



## cookie (30 Dez 2014 às 08:34)

De momento 1,3graus 63%HR e gelo nos passadiços.
Quanto as dunas de mira, se ocorrer o que ocorre aqui ao pé de casa, entre os "topos" das dunas, nesse vale que se forma, as temperaturas são baixas, é uma zona notoriamente mais fria que a envolvente. Torna-se de tal forma desagradável que quando ocorre isso evito ir para la com as cadelas pq venho sempre "gelada até aos ossos".


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2014 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

mínima mais elevada que na madrugada anterior com* 5.4 ºc*, o vento simplesmente não para e a temperatura pouco baixa, de qualquer modo esta ventania causa uma sensação de frio  elevada .

Neste momento registo rajadas de 40/45 Km/ de E  com 6.2 ºc actuais .

O destaque vai mesmo para a baixa humidade relativa, por aqui sigo com apenas *22 %*


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2014 às 08:55)

Que bela temperatura em Mirandela , a mais baixa do País na rede do IPMA às 07:00 com  *- 6.7 ºc*  e 95 % de humidade, vento muito fraco a permitir esta brutal descida de temperatura, deve estar tudo cheio de gelo


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 09:11)

Por aqui continua vento com rajadas que já atingiram 56,3kmh!
A humidade está muito baixa apenas 20%
A mínima foi de 3,5ºc , não desceu mais porque o vento não deixou..


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2014 às 09:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por aqui continua vento com rajadas que já atingiram 56,3kmh!
> A humidade está muito baixa apenas 20%
> A mínima foi de 3,5ºc , não desceu mais porque o vento não deixou..





Joaopaulo, onde arranjas estes gráficos? São gerados pelo software da Davis ou é alguma aplicação para Android/IOS?


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2014 às 09:20)

A esta hora Dunas de Mira ainda com -4.4ºC  Fantástico, mesmo encostada ao Atlântico


----------



## cookie (30 Dez 2014 às 09:29)

Tenho casa numa aldeia de Mirandela e lá é um gelo. Sempre pelo menos uns 2 graus acima ou abaixo da temperatura registada na cidade. Aqui por VC confirma.se gelo por todo o lado, a derreter pela acção do sol. 




E esta




E esta


----------



## Nunotex (30 Dez 2014 às 09:42)

Interessante a temperatura em Braga... a destoar com temperaturas negativas a poucos Km daqui!



Snifa disse:


> Que bela temperatura em Mirandela , a mais baixa do País na rede do IPMA às 07:00 com  *- 6.7 ºc*  e 95 % de humidade, vento muito fraco a permitir esta brutal descida de temperatura, deve estar tudo cheio de gelo


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Dez 2014 às 13:31)

Snifa disse:


> Joaopaulo, onde arranjas estes gráficos? São gerados pelo software da Davis ou é alguma aplicação para Android/IOS?


Boas snifa!
É uma aplicação que tenho no iPhone , chama-se PWS


----------



## vegastar (30 Dez 2014 às 17:10)

Curioso o efeito brutal que o vento tem na temperatura mínima.

A minha estação na Trofa (IPORTOTR2) teve de mínima -3.2ºC, que de momento não consigo verificar mas penso ser o valor mais baixo de sempre desta estação. Já no Porto, a estação mais próxima de minha casa é a IPORTOPO4, que teve uma mínima de 5.8ºC. A grande diferença é que na Trofa o vento foi quase nulo e no Porto tem estado um vento moderado muito seco e desagradável, mas que impede a formação de inversões.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Dez 2014 às 17:27)

E tudo o vento levou....... mínima de *0.1ºC*...
Tatual:*5.9ºC*
Hr:*38%*


----------



## Névoa (30 Dez 2014 às 18:06)

O vento é paradoxal, não deixa a temperatura real descer mas aumenta a sensação de frio, para quem está exposto ao vento vai dar ao mesmo. O curioso é que quando as rajadas tornam-se mais violentas, sinto algum frio mesmo dentro de casa, parece-me que a temperatura do vidro das janelas também desce.

A descida da sensação térmica é, no entanto, brutal: mínima de -1,9C assinalada às 7:32 de hoje pelo isep, mas isso foi a sensação de frio, não a temperatura real.

De resto, não sinto grande diferença, e a mínima real de hoje de acordo com o isep é de 6,3C às 5:05, para cair até os 0 C previstos pelo ipma ontem, para hoje, ainda há um bom caminho (e já não me lembro se esta previsão já falou em -1C), ou mesmo para o 1C da previsão de hoje para hoje.

Temperatura actual de 10,6C segundo o isep.


----------



## Estação SP (30 Dez 2014 às 18:31)

Temperatura Mínima de *4ºC*

Temperatura neste momento de *5,1ºC* com *-2,5ºC/h* está mesmo a gelar 
Por este andar ultrapassa a mínima anterior.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Dez 2014 às 18:34)

Para já o vento ainda não fez das dele...*2.0ºC* e a descer


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2014 às 19:20)

Boa noite.

O vento *ontem* ainda antes das 24h fez da dele e levou a temperatura a subir.
Prova disso foi a *mínima* de *-1,5ºC* pelas 22.57h. Depois disso foi sempre a subir...A *mínima de hoje* foi registada precisamente às* 00h*:* 0,6ºC*.

O céu apresentou-se sempre limpo e o vento soprou fraco a moderado constante.

*Tmáx: 12,7ºC

Tatual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 54%
P.Orvalho: -6,0ºC*​


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Dez 2014 às 19:41)

Descida bem mais lenta que ontem, mas se for para manter durante o resto da noite...sigo com *0.2ºC* (quase a bater a mínima do dia)
Hr:*54%*


----------



## jpmartins (30 Dez 2014 às 20:44)

Por aqui mais frio que ontem à mesma hora 1.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 20:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> O vento *ontem* ainda antes das 24h fez da dele e levou a temperatura a subir.
> Prova disso foi a *mínima* de *-1,5ºC* pelas 22.57h. Depois disso foi sempre a subir...A *mínima de hoje* foi registada precisamente às* 00h*:* 0,6ºC*.
> ...



A imagem IR de satélite mostra muito bem as diferentes temperaturas à superfície, uma vez que o céu estava limpo. P.Ferreira, Braga e Arouca situavam-se num corredor bastante menos frio:





Quente também estava o Alqueva e o Algarve litoral incluindo Monchique curiosamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2014 às 22:19)

2,0°C por aqui. A ver se o vento não vem outra vez aldrabar isto.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Dez 2014 às 22:32)

A temperatura continua a cair 
*Tatual: -1.8ºC
Hr:59%*


----------



## cookie (30 Dez 2014 às 23:24)

de momento 6graus e 65%HR.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (30 Dez 2014 às 23:25)

Para já continua a descida...
*Tatual: -2.6ºC
Hr:69%*


----------



## vinc7e (30 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Boa noite,
Muito frio também por aqui, sigo com -0.8 °C


----------



## Névoa (31 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

A mínima real do dia, segundo o isep, continuou a ser os 6,3C das 5:05. A temperatura actual real é de 8,6C no isep e de 8,2C na estação dos bombeiros da Constituição.

A temperatura mínima do dia de ontem parece ser, então, um erro considerável na previsão do ipma, que depois de ser -1 e 0C passou a ser de 1C. Ainda não se sabe da mínima atingida por Pedras Rubras e S. Gens, mas será estranho se for muito longe dos 6,3C do isep. Por enquanto, o que se vê é um erro de quase 5,5C!

Edit. Agora 8,5C no isep com sensação térmica de 6,3C.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2014 às 00:17)

Por aqui 0,7°C de momento.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (31 Dez 2014 às 01:05)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a sua descida... *-3.2°C*


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 08:34)

Bom dia,
Muito frio por aqui. Meia hora à janela rendeu-me umas mãos bem enregeladas! 
A estação amadora aqui mais perto indica 5,5ºC mas a sensação quando lhe dá o vento é bem mais fria. É interessante verificar que a temperatura desceu certinha desde a 01h00 até agora.


----------



## cookie (31 Dez 2014 às 09:14)

Uma noite não tão fria. Não houve lugar a geada à beira mar e às 7h estavam 4 graus. De momento estão 5,4 e 65%HR.


----------



## Névoa (31 Dez 2014 às 10:05)

Ainda sobre as temperaturas de ontem, agora dos dados do ipma:

S. Gens
max: 15,2C
min: 4,4C

Pedras Rubras
max: 13,2C
min: 2,7C

Considerando que, por estranho que pareça, as previsões do ipma parecem ser dirigidas para Pedras Rubras, até que o 1C previsto como mínima de ontem não foi um erro muito grande. Só que, claro, Pedras Rubras está na Maia e nem é assim tão perto do Porto, que não reflicta minimamente o tempo da Invicta não é de se estranhar.
S. Gens tecnicamente fica na Senhora da Hora, Matosinhos, mas a estação não deve estar a mais que 50m. do Porto, basta atravessar a Circunvalação. Por outro lado, já sabemos que os dados desta estação são por vezes meio estranhos...
A diferença entre estes dados e os dados do isep de ontem são grandes. Mais cedo, hoje, havia uma diferença de mais de 1C entre o isep e a estação dos bombeiros, será uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Dez 2014 às 10:10)

Bom dia!
Foto do nascer do sol que tirei está manhã (7:44h)






Dados as minhas 3 estações :


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2014 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Foi de facto uma noite muito fria esta.
Apesar de seguir *agora* com uns "amenos" *8,5ºC*, a média de hoje é ainda de apenas *3,1ºC*.
A *mínima* ficou-se pelos *-2,1ºC* (08.01h).
O céu apresenta hoje alguns cirros que limitam a passagem dos raios solares.
O vento foi constante toda a noite, sempre fraco, de NNE.

*Desde já os meus votos de uma boa passagem de ano, e que 2015 traga bons motivos meteorológicos para nos continuarmos a encontrar neste espaço*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2014 às 11:43)

Boas,

manhã bem fria por aqui e com uma quantidade de geada considerável. A EMA chegou a marcar *-2,9ºC* às 07:00.

Panorama às 09:00:






Destaques para Mirandela e Chaves, autênticos congeladores. 


Fotos da geada:


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 12:04)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> manhã bem fria por aqui e com uma quantidade de geada considerável. A EMA chegou a marcar *-2,9ºC* às 07:00.


Dá gosto ver os telhados assim branquinhos! Ao longe engana! 
Mirandela e Chaves têm sido as grandes "vencedoras" deste evento!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (31 Dez 2014 às 18:05)

E pronto cá estamos nós no último dia do ano 
Sigo com uma temperatura de *4.9ºC*
*Hr: 60%*

_________________________________
Aproveito para desejar um bom ano *2015* a todos os* membros* do forum e *visitantes *do mesmo!


----------



## meteoamador (31 Dez 2014 às 20:15)

Hoje bem mais quente que ontem sigo com 8.3ºC , assim sendo acabo o ano com mínima de 0.6ºC

Feliz 2015 para todos, e que venha um Inverno com muita neve e um Verão bem quentinho


----------



## AJCS (31 Dez 2014 às 21:45)

Temp. actual 4ºC 

Pressão 1032 mBar

Feliz Ano de 2015


----------



## Fernando Costa (31 Dez 2014 às 21:56)

Feliz ano de 2015. E sim que venha um inverno com muita chuva e neve para as terras altas pelo menos na segunda metade. Uma Primavera amena e um verão quente para variar um pouco.


----------



## guimeixen (31 Dez 2014 às 23:01)

De volta a Portugal após 7 horas de espera no aeroporto à conta de uma avaria no avião.

Feliz 2015 para todos.


----------

